# Wehner Homestead Kidding Thread 2018



## Wehner Homestead

We are getting geared up for our first Nigerian Dwarf babies! (We had one kid in Oct but we lost the kid and it was a csection. We also had Boers so this isn't our first kidding but we are beyond excited about Nigees!) 

Diamond due 1/23, 2F (FF triplet doelings)
Nellie due 4/2, 2F (FF single buckling)
Snowflake due 4/6, FF

We are looking forward to seeing what these Does are capable of as far as production. 

I know y'all love pics so I'll get some tonight or tomorrow of the baby bumps.


----------



## Southern by choice

Exciting!  
How is your weather looking ?

We start in Feb. Pretty soon I need to give CD&T.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not above freezing until maybe next Sunday! It's spitting snow today. I'm going to have to invest in gear to keep me warm while I babysit Diamond!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Here are the promised pics! Diamond is up first and has just over three weeks to go. She had triplet Does her FF. Her breeder is looking for a pic of her then to compare to these.

First two pics are Diamond. Third pic is Diamond and Snowflake. Fourth and fifth pic is Snowflake (FF), she has a little over three months left! I think she's huge!! Last is Nellie. She's also got a little over three months left and had a single buckling her first time.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Hand and foot warmers inside gloves or boots work well. I use those knit gloves where the palm and finger tips are dipped in rubber. They are pretty cheap, can be bought at Wal-Mart or farm supply stores.
Thermal underwear or carharts are good. Layers too. I put a flannel button up shirt under my bib overalls and an insulated hoodie over them with a carhart jacket. If I use the carhart bibs, I don't use the long johns, if I do use them, I generally don't need the thermal bibs. Heavy socks or two pair of common white athletic socks. Room to move toes, but more thickness.

We slipped to 0 last night, and then got another 2"-3" of snow by 10:00am. Supposed to go below 0 tonight and abt -10 tomorrow night, getting up to single digits during the day. It looks like January is supposed to have flurries or some winter mix abt every other day. I guess it makes up for last few winters.


----------



## Southern by choice

Looking great!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Weather Update: It is supposed to be up to the 50s according to the 15 day forecast in time for Diamond to kid. 145 days is Jan 23. We are already keeping an eye on her progress though so it's easier to note changes. Praying it warms up!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Right now 25 or 30degs would feel better than 0 or 10degs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Pastor Dave said:


> Right now 25 or 30degs would feel better than 0 or 10degs.



Totally agree!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Update: Diamond has about 10 days to go. Y'all know doe code and she could go sooner or later. We are just praying that this kidding goes on without a hitch! I snapped some pics of the girls avoiding the rain in the barn this morning. I have to apologize that the udder shot of Diamond isn't the best...she wanted attention and followed me the whole time! 




 
Nellie and Snowflake both have until the beginning of April. If I hadn't verified that Nellie hasn't been in heat, I'd doubt her being bred. She's quite obvious with her wanton behavior! 




 
Caramel hasn't made an appearance on this thread yet as I don't plan to breed her until fall and she's currently being milked but she is a full sister to Snowflake, just from a prior kidding. 


 
Finally, the only other goat on the property right now is King! He is the buck that Nellie is bred to. The plan is to keep a Doeling from this breeding and freshen her to the buck that I just need to pick up. If she is an improvement over her dam, I'll continue to use him. If not, he will need a Plan B. King obviously loves his Mama! He starts "talking" to me the second I walk in the barn. I might keep him around just because I can!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Got a better shot of Diamond's udder today...Day 145 is 1/23


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond's belly is hanging LOW! I'm wondering if she's started to drop. Her udder is 'full' yet but her hips appear more sunken then yesterday and her ligaments are softer. I've checked her like a crazy person today and we have a baby monitor in place so I can hear her in the house. She also doesn't normally shy away from me at all and she's been a bit of a "touch-me-not"
today....DH just took out some warm, soaked beet pulp as a treat. It's cold and I want to make sure she's got plenty of strength! Today is Day 136...her breeder has been in contact and suspects quads.  for Doelings so I can keep them all to grow my herd!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Southern by choice

oh my gosh- she is hanging low. yep, could be lots of babies... funny how head on or over top doesn't show that much. UGH poor girl!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think she's feeling very full! Her kidding stall is ready. We've been feeding her in it each night just so that it's not completely new to her when I decided it's time to start keeping her in it. It's actually just a makeshift stall within the pen in the barn for the Does since we only have four right now. We've been looking at designs and know what we want to do for a more permanent set-up. DH is hoping the weather breaks before she kids so that it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wehner Homestead said:


> I'm going to have to invest in gear to keep me warm while I babysit Diamond!



Buy a camera instead!    Really.. They are so much less now than when I bought mine 30 yrs ago!  Plus wireless now.  LOL

When I was breeding minis, it was hectic.  The cams were all that saved me and sometimes foals.   Of course, you have to watch but -- waaay back then, I had a little device that hooked to the mares halter & paged me when she l{id out flat (most do when foaling)...I'd see the cam  know if she was just sleeping or in labor.  LOL  Rush to barn if latter.

Goats don't lay out but, you can look at cam & see if she's  showing signs & decide to go to bed or not.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We plan to do a camera system when we get our true kidding system set up. We've actually considered several different video options and may even link in our phones. Until then, the baby monitor has saved me a few trips to the barn.

Diamond will be a 2F. She had no issues last kidding for her breeder. I'm more just nervous because of Sephie's fiasco in the fall. (Story is in our journal.)

Edited to add: I own Carrhart coats and bibs, muck boots, thermal socks, insulated gloves, etc. I just don't look forward to remaining warm while I sit with her if she kids in single digits!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Day 138 for Diamond. Pics from this morning. Right lig is deep but still there. Left lig more present than right but still soft. She dropped overnight for sure. Udder could fill out more...couldn't get a pic. Her tail is also staying down due to the cold so I have to move it to look. She's had mucous consistent with her plug. It's 5 deg here but feels like -6 with the windchill! Praying she keeps them in until the end of the week when it's supposed to be in the 40s again...


 


(I feed her in the kidding pen but haven't been latching it because I let her out as soon as she's done.) She hasn't finished her ration the last two nights and we've let her finish it in the morning. We open her gate and she waddles right in. She's still eating hay and drinking (both observed.)


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

hold tight Diamond just a few  more days then when its warmer set those little doeling free for your mama.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I got an udder shot...


----------



## Sunny Searle

Oh my! She looks ready to pop, can’t wait to see those kids!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Today is Day 140 for Diamond. It's 28 deg right now and supposed to get up to 40s during the day over the weekend. Her ligs are soft, she's sunken more, and she didn't want attention this morning. Just waiting...

So...Snowflake...breeder saw pics and thought she was huge for a April due date. I was thinking the same but I'm still learning. Anyway, found out she could be due Feb 4 from a tree on the fence that let 2 bucks have a party in the doe pen , or up to March 23ish from a different buck she was paired with prior to me selecting the buck that she would be due to in April. I thought I had definite dates and I don't.  Anyway, Nellie is due in April and looks nothing like Snowflake. I took updated pics of Snowflake last night. She's a FF. She has NO udder yet but her tail seems looser to me. Ligs are still pretty tight.  Now I get to check her like a crazy goat lady until she kids!   So anyway, I'm just praying for healthy kids! Oh and I documented feeling Snowflake's kids move earlier this week and saw movement last night. I noticed these changes when Diamond only had about a month left. When have y'all noticed these changes?


 

 


We also started feeding Snowflake like she's in the last month just in case so we can try to prevent the metabolic issues...


----------



## Latestarter

Yup, she looks pretty pregnant... Maybe she's carrying quads? Ya never know! Best of luck when the eventual happens though!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It's in the 40s!!! 
I took the opportunity to trim up Diamond's rear end. Today is Day 141. Ligs are soft on both sides and I caught her head pressing today. Some discharge but nothing significant. 


 

 
DD2 was thrilled to get to go to the barn and couldn't understand why I wouldn't give her a bowl to milk Diamond! Lol

Went ahead and trimmed the other three Does and King's hooves so it was just done while I had a break in the weather. I almost trimmed up Snowflake too but since it didn't take long and her ligs are still very firm, I opted to wait. 

Queenie enjoyed the trimmings from the hooves!  She thinks she belongs on the milk stand too! There are four soon to be five cats and DD2 up there also!  (Cats L to R: Oscar, Minnie, Mickey, Sophie, and Chester was on the floor getting ready to jump up!)




One of the cats decided to consume a bird in the kidding pen . It was a feathery mess.  Needless to say, I forked out the whole pen and put down fresh straw. Gotta have a nice clean pen for Diamond to have her babies in!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DOE CODE!!!!! 

Today is DS’ BDay Party. Diamond’s ligs were gone this morning and she had about an inch of very slimy discharge with irregular contractions. We fed her some grain and she’s now eating hay and I can barely feel her ligs again.  Just kid already!!  This goat is stressing me out! 

On a side note, DS should have a neat fishing party. I’ll try to post pics in the journal. Praying Diamond behaves herself while I’m gone for the party!


----------



## Hens and Roos

The joys of Doe Code . Hope DS has a nice party!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I know! She’s “dropped” so much that she looks like a dairy goat now!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Wehner Homestead

So...got home from the party...it was a success! Diamond is still holding her kids hostage. Ligs are gone again. She’s eating hay and acting like nothing’s wrong. I’m including pics. Today is Day 143. 
Talk about low to the ground! 



Look at those hips! 

 
Eating with Caramel...


----------



## Latestarter

As big and round as she is, doesn't seem to be room for an udder to develop... It will be dragging on the ground. Hope she stops messing with you and releases her prisoners like real soon!


----------



## Southern by choice

I think Queenie should come here.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> I think Queenie should come here.



I’m glad you like her but I won’t be parting with her. That dog is amazing! I am second guessing spaying her....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I believe it would be a tough choice. Pros and Cons for both.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

She’s scheduled for Wednesday! I need to decide soon or at least decide to delay...

Diamond Update: Day 144: ligs deep. Found out that she waited until Day 150 last time and that she kidded her triplets with only observation and a little drying help. I’m guess I’ll get the mindset of this could go for several more days.

Nellie is being dried off to prepare her for her April due date. We have her down to once a day milking but we are still getting the same amount from that milking. We aren’t doing the “extra let-down” and I’ve finally convinced DH that she doesn’t need to eat her fill on the stand. We are now not emptying her completely during her once a day milking.


----------



## Baymule

Diamond is starting to look like a pot bellied pig! If her belly hangs any lower, you will have to strap a skateboard to it!  It's got to be driving you crazy!

Queenie is gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice

She is too young to spay. Please wait.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> She is too young to spay. Please wait.



I will! If you say so, I won’t hesitate to wait. Gives me more time to decide anyway. If we do decide to go ahead and have her spayed in the future, what age do you recommend?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if you've thought about this, but we give our does a "kidding clip".
Clip hair off of the udder and around the back of the legs.
Less hair for blood and birth fluids to get tangled in.
If you look at my thread I put up a couple of pics of our first fresheners that we clipped on Saturday.  Clipped, gave CDT booster, selenium, and trimmed hooves.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know if you've thought about this, but we give our does a "kidding clip".
> Clip hair off of the udder and around the back of the legs.
> Less hair for blood and birth fluids to get tangled in.
> If you look at my thread I put up a couple of pics of our first fresheners that we clipped on Saturday.  Clipped, gave CDT booster, selenium, and trimmed hooves.



I did a kidding clip on Diamond on Fri night. It was my first time clipping a goat. I’m used to clipping cows and pigs. I didn’t post a pic because I’m not sure how good of a job it is but I’ll share one. Let me know what you think...
While still on the stand...



The next day when she stood still enough to get another pic...


----------



## OneFineAcre

It doesn't have to look good. 

We take a little bit off of the back of the legs too.

Shows' good on this black goat.  You can even go a little higher.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I trimmed the “fringe” off of her legs but didn’t want to take too much off. It’s supposed to freeze again here so I literally just trimmed. 

I like your pic for reference though. Can’t wait to see what you get this year during kidding!


----------



## Southern by choice

In the cold months we don't bald them either... we do skirt them.  Warm months a different story.
Pre-freshening udder- skimmed with a #7 blade---- gunky afterbirth wipes right off, udder I skimmed as well. It was February.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> In the cold months we don't bald them either... we do skirt them.  Warm months a different story.
> Pre-freshening udder- skimmed with a #7 blade---- gunky afterbirth wipes right off, udder I skimmed as well. It was February.
> View attachment 42674


Hard to tell in the pic, but we also clip some of the hair on the tail (kinda how you do it for s show clip). 

I can say, having them clipped makes cleanup so much easier! Last year we didn’t clip a few, big mistake!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond hasn’t had her tail up in about a week. I think she’s just waddling through her pregnancy. Anyway, I clipped the underside and took a little length off the end too. She actually had some discharge attached to her tail so I made sure all of that was clipped off too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think you did a fine job  
Everyone does it a little different.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thank you! I’m trying to learn.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DH just reported that Diamond’s ligs are gone. I’ll be going out shortly to check her myself. DD2 decided to fight sleep tonight so she and I are still occupied (abnormal sleep routine secondary to medical issues.)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond may have just a touch of a left lig but everything back there is squishy. She doesn’t want me messing with her rear at all. I did get to rub her neck, shoulders, and the forward portion of her back. She’s chewing her cud and moving slow. Udder seems a tad fuller and I have no idea how this doe can drop any more. Her teats aren’t full yet and I haven’t noticed a shine. I didn’t see any kid movement and didn’t feel any for the short time I held her collar to check her ligs and belly. Baby monitor is on and working. Time will tell.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is that blood?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yes...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Southern by choice Should I be reacting??? Sephie did the same thing for several days before and my resources at the time told me it was normal?? I got on BYH and met you the next week or so after her fiasco...


----------



## Southern by choice

Since we already messaged I'll just say for others following-
Dk red, Brown Red is usually a concern
Pink or tinged is ok

Lots of blood -very bad. Call vet

Get some sleep!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Still no kids! Her whole back end is completely loose and she now has a little yellowish discharge stringing. Today is Day 145...


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just checked Diamond again, even though I’m listening to her...she’s now talking quietly to herself. She also wasn’t eating this time. I didn’t time her but she appears to be having regular contractions, no pushing yet though. Her udder is actually fuller and her teats are obviously getting milk!! it’s soon! I can’t wait to show the human kids the goat kids!!!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## lalabugs




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Pastor Dave




----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## Wehner Homestead

More info soon...trying to get them all situated and checked over.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Triplets?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

Udderly Adorable!!! LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

As I posted an update at 1:23, Diamond progressed quickly from there. I came in and started to put DD2 down for her nap. Diamond kept talking on the monitor (she never yelled once through her whole labor.) I knew I needed to check on her so I bundled up DD2 and DS and ran to the barn. The first pic on my camera is timed at 1:33. Ten whole minutes that I was gone! 

First was a Doeling!  Keeper!!! Diamond was a nervous wreck about the cats and I was about keeping my human kids contained. We moved to the kidding pen so I had Diamond, her kids, me, and my kids in one small space that I could evict cats from. Unfortunately, even during that short period of time the Doeling started to chill and was cool when I stuck my finger in her mouth. I rubbed her as dry as I could with towels from my kidding kit and left her wrapped in a dry one while I ran to the house for the heating pad. While I was plugging it in, it was obvious that the second kid was coming. 

1:47 I text DH that the second kid was a buck because I was on the phone with him quickly after I found the doeling. I actually ended up helping pull the second kid. Diamond pushed three times and all I could see was one foot and a nose with no progress. I didn’t want to take a chance on losing a kid so I helped her with her next contraction by pulling gently down like I had read. He seemed to come out easily between the two of us. Buckling! We were hoping for one buckling to keep so he was a pleasant surprise. I barely had him dried off and worked on the Little Doeling on the heat pad some more when I could tell we were going again. 

1:52 I videoed the arrival of the third kid. The video cuts off as soon as he is out so I can clean his face. He still managed to gasp and get some fluid as I was cleaning his face as he did it. Buckling #2. He was healthy and active. Really wanted several doelings and one buckling but thankful for healthy kids! 

Diamond was done at three. We have triplets. 2B/1D. She had 3D her FF. 

All three have nursed with minimal assistance and Diamond stands for them beautifully. I did milk out some colostrum to freeze because I know it never hurts to have some on hand.

We dipped navels twice and tied off and shortened two. We also weighed them. 

1/23 Birthweights
K1 “Jasmine”- 2.6 lbs 
K2 “Jackson” - 4.1lbs
K3 “Jericho” - 5.0lbs

As many of you know, DD1 insisted on princess names and DS insisted on the name Jackson so I thought Jasmine went well and the kids went along with this. The kids were agreeable to Jericho too. 

Jasmine and Jackson both have waddles like Diamond. 

There seemed to be a lull so I went ahead and milked Diamond a little and gave each kid 1ml of colostrum (all were warm enough.) I tried getting them to latch but they really fought me and kept going to her head. DH got home and DD1 got off the bus and was all excited about babies. I tried to latch them again and when I wasn’t successful, I milked Diamond a little again and gave each kid 3ml. I needed to bring the kids in as it was time to catheterize DD2 and I was getting cold so I knew they had to be. DH stayed out a little longer and ended up getting all three to latch before he came in. We had supper and went back out when my dad came over so the human kids could show him the goat kids. DH got them all to latch again then and after that is when I milked Diamond. She had excellent milk stand manners and enjoyed her feed ration. (She got water with molasses right after the third kid.) I was back out at 10:15 and made sure they each latched again. The bucklings are basically doing it themselves when headed in the right direction. The little Doeling needs more help. We will be watching her closely to make sure she gains and doesn’t get pushed out. 

She does like the heat barrel! 

Diamond is a great mommy! She’s attentive, cleans them, talks to them, stands for them to nurse, and hates them in the heat barrel where she can’t get to them. 

Now be prepared for picture overload because I’m having trouble deciding which ones to share! 

I’ll try to update with weekly pics and weights after this, even though I plan to weigh more frequently. 

We will be selling one of the bucklings but haven’t decided which and we aren’t in a hurry to do so. The other buckling and the Doeling will be retained. 

Finding Jasmine. DS said she’s smaller than the cat! 


 
Moved to the kidding pen. DD2 and DS taking it all in. 



Jasmine got to hang out against my skin on more than one occasion. She was wrapped in my hoodie on the heating pad while I dealt with each of her brothers. 



Triplets! 


 


Jackson 



Jericho 

 
Jasmine! I love how she’s black/white/roan!



Jackson looking at me, Jericho looking at Diamond, and Jasmine slightly under Diamond. 


L to R: Jackson, Jasmine, Jericho


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond’s Triplets Continued 
L to R: Jackson, Jasmine, Jericho


 


 
Jericho trying to figure out where to nurse and Jackson’s tiny waddles can be seen! 


Miss Jasmine! I can’t seem to get a pic that does her justice. 



Jasmine on the left. Jackson on the right in the back and Jericho on the right in front. Both bucklings have a blue spot on their noses! 



 
Jasmine again! 

 
Jackson’s waddle can just barely be seen...

 
L to R: Jackson, Jericho, Jasmine


With Mama Diamond.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond’s Triplets Continued 2: 

In their heated barrel when I went out the last time. 

Jericho with Jasmine behind him. 




Cute Mr. Jackson!


----------



## Southern by choice

The second picture made me giggle! How cute... poking his head around.
You should put that up for POW. 

I see they all have "J" names.... didn't know if you were trying for the letter of the year or not but this years letter is "K". 

Love the names regardless.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I would love to have done K names. DS insisted on Jackson and in trying for a princess name to keep DD1 happy, I thought of Jasmine and they flow well together. That meant that the other boy had to have a name similar so we went with J again. I don’t think I’ll get to do names that have anything to do with the letter until the kids don’t have an interest any more.  I’ll just have to keep really good records!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I missed the post on the last page.

We don't do names by letter of the year either. 

The BIG boy sure wants to eat!  I have a feeling he will be on  one side and the other two will be on the opposite side.


----------



## Baymule

Cuteness over load! How exciting! The kids are beautiful and so darn cute! Diamond did good!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! Cute!!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... totally awesome! Congrats again. Thanks for the pics! never enough baby animal pics


----------



## Mini Horses

What a lovely group.  Cute, cute, cute!!!  Wish I could reach out & pick one up to hug.


----------



## Pastor Dave

And of course couldn't deliver on one of the recent 50F deg evenings. No, it would narurally occur on a 20F deg night!


----------



## Mini Horses

50F or 20F   ? ? ?   Well, DOE CODE in action, for sure


----------



## lalabugs

Congrats! They are adorable! Love the names.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

WAY to go for you and Diamond 3 beautiful kids to spoil and love on


----------



## Mike CHS

They are truly adorable.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Did anyone else notice that Diamond kidded on her due date?? 

I worked today and was a nervous wreck worried about my babies! I was afraid that they may not eat while I was gone. DH made sure they ate this morning and I went out as soon as I got home since he got off late. I found them all curled up in their heat barrel. 

I got Miss Tiny Jasmine to nurse first so she’s not competing with the bucklings as much. Poor thing is probably going to have it rough until we wean her two BIG brothers. Anyway, she was a little sunken in and found where she was supposed to latch with minimal guidance. I really don’t know if she nursed while I was gone or not but I’ll go back out every few hours tonight and all day tomorrow to make sure she’s on the right track. 

Jericho had a full belly when I went out so he’s figured the nursing thing out. 

Jackson latched for a second but didn’t act very hungry. His belly was only very slightly sunken so I’m wondering if he’d eaten a little earlier than Jericho. 

I’m off the next two days and DH is off the weekend so it’ll be several days before at least one of us isn’t here around the clock to keep an eye on the kids and help as needed. 

Pics from DH this morning and one of DD1 from her getting a few minutes with just me to check on the babies. 

Jericho 




Jackson (leaning toward him for our keeper buck)


Jasmine 


DD2 and Jasmine


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like a little girl and her goat. Adorable. That's one that should be framed and hung on the wall.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love all the pics! Congrats! That last pic made my heart happy


----------



## Mike CHS

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love all the pics! Congrats! That last pic made my heart happy



I agree with the others on the picture with that awesome young lady smile.  My grandmother used to say "that makes my heart smile" but I guess it had the same meaning.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Edit to above post: that’s DD1 not DD2. I didn’t catch it until now. I think I somehow hit the wrong number on my phone. Still love her smile and love for her animals. 

DD1’s goat is Snowflake. Please pray we get at least one doeling from her so we can keep it. She will be heartbroken if she doesn’t get a doe. She keeps telling us how much she loves Jasmine and we have to insist that she’s DS’. 

Snowflake’s back end was a tiny bit loose for her last night and she’s got the tiniest pouch to her udder. Her due dates could be different times from separate exposures so I’m leaning toward the end of February right now but only time will tell.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m favoring the Doeling! 

Jasmine got help nursing this morning because we hadn’t caught her yet and being smaller, we wanted to insure she was getting a full belly. Well I ended up catching her nursing on her own a bit later! I’ve also seen her pee last night and this morning so I think she will be just fine. I’ll be monitoring her weight to be sure though. 

Both bucklings seem to keep full bellies but are getting their weight monitored too. They look like such brutes next to Jasmine! 

Pic of Jasmine from this morning and if I can figure it out later today, I’ll post a video of Jericho being born.


----------



## AClark

Congrats on the triplets, same as we got, 2B/1D. My doeling was born first and the strongest, followed by the second born, and the third one is definitely a little behind. I have them in my bathroom right now, starting on the bottle feeding routine.
Yours were a lot bigger than my babies, as far as I could tell with my kitchen scale, my two boys are only 1 1/2 lbs and the girl 2 oz shy of that. Not from a lack of feed to Mom either, she's still pudgy after delivering.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We are dam raising so that if DD2 gets hospitalized, I don’t have to stress as much about ALL of the goats needing milked. It’s a developing plan in progress. 

I want the goat kids to be very friendly so we are spending as much times as possible with them. Jackson keeps trying to nurse my face!


----------



## Hens and Roos

there is always co-parenting to help make sure they all are getting enough- we did that last year when our doe Coco had 5 kids.  We would go out a couple times a day as it fit our schedule and offered a bottle- we found that the smaller ones were quick to learn to take it.  They still would get milk from the doe.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hens and Roos said:


> there is always co-parenting to help make sure they all are getting enough- we did that last year when our doe Coco had 5 kids.  We would go out a couple times a day as it fit our schedule and offered a bottle- we found that the smaller ones were quick to learn to take it.  They still would get milk from the doe.



We definitely have that on our radar. Jasmine seems be getting her fill for now. When Diamond’s milk switches from colostrum, I’ll probably start offering her a bottle. 

DH and I also discussed pulling Diamond and Jasmine out twice a day so she can nurse without competition and leaving Jasmine with Diamond when we start pulling the boys overnight so I can milk Diamond some (once growing good!) 

I realize that you mention this for friendlier kids. We are keeping our options open for the moment. They are still in their kidding pen. May try to introduce them a little today.


----------



## AClark

I don't blame you, I'm already dreading getting up all night to feed babies - as I also have a baby of my own (she'll be 1 next week) that occasionally wakes in the middle of the night. Last night was a good example, 2:47 AM she woke up crying, had managed to soak through the diaper put on at 10 last night and it wasn't pretty. I changed her and she slept with me and DH until I got up at 5:30, then was wide awake when my alarm went off. DH gets up earlier than I do and feeding babies is all on me. At least it isn't for as long as human babies, right? lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Update on Diamond’s kids:

1/23 Birthweights
K1 “Jasmine”- 2.6 lbs
K2 “Jackson” - 4.1lbs
K3 “Jericho” - 5.0lbs

1/24 Jasmine - 2.8lbs

1/26
Jericho 5.7
Jackson 4.8
Jasmine 3.3

1/29
Jericho 6.6
Jackson 5.9
Jasmine 3.7

Opinions on Jasmine’s weight gain?? We did try a Pritchard nipple with an ounce of milk tonight. She didn’t act interested but would swallow any we got in her mouth. I ended up using a syringe to slowly put it on her tongue. She took an ounce total then was ready to nap. This was just supplementing. We want to make sure her bigger brothers aren’t pushing her out.

They are starting to jump around more. It’s adorable! 

L to R: Jasmine, Jericho, Jackson



 


 



Jasmine got to come in for her feeding. I’ve strained muscles in my back so DH is having to handle my goats for now. I did venture out to make sure the babies were good and Snowflake wasn’t going to kid for a bit. Her ligs are still pretty solid, very minimal udder development. 
DD1



DD2 (she kept trying to inch closer)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aww they're all cute!!!....the Kids....and the kids.....


----------



## babsbag

Kids and kids...they just go together.


----------



## Baymule

I was thinking the same thing! Kids and kids!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

awwwww


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks y’all! They are all sure attached to this little Doeling already!!


----------



## Latestarter

Absolutely nothing better than little kids with little animals... Just brings a smile.   Sorry to hear about the back... I feel your pain! Heal up.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond Kids’ Update: 

Weights on 2/3: (BW in parenthesis) 
      Jackson 7.4 (4.1) 
      Jericho 8.3 (5.0)
      Jasmine 5.2 (2.6)

We made our first attempt at disbudding on 2/3. I think we may have to do it again but we will see. The gentleman we are getting a polled buck from is going to teach us when his does start kidding. They also each got a cdt. 

The kids will be two weeks on Wed. I’m very pleased that Jasmine has doubled her weight. We are still watching her close to make sure the bucklings don’t shove her out. 

We’ve decided to retain Jackson. I’m learning but according to my assessment, both have nice escutcheons, length of body, and leg conformation. Jackson is a little wider across his back and he has wattles. 

Sorry no pics.  I have a few but my nieces and nephew are in them and I don’t want to post them without permission. I’ll try to get some soon. 

Snowflake Update: 

Due date technically unknown but should be able to be narrowed once she has more definite signs. Her abdomen is as tight as it can get and the underside is like a board. She has just a touch of swelling to her girly parts and a little pouch of an udder started. We are excited to see what she produces! Went ahead and gave a cdt to her too since she could be a month out (or not.)

Nellie Update: 

Due in April for sure. She’s FINALLY drying off. No real changes yet otherwise. She had a single as a FF and this will only be her 2F. I expect another single or twins. I do have a pic of her and her “baby.” Nala is completely attached to HER goats and literally lives with them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Love the pics. 

I think your idea of separating the boys to give Jasmine time to nurse on her on is a good idea.  We do that some when we have 3.
You can probably do it some now, for an hour or so.
Or, if you are out there and you see them start to nurse, pick up the biggest boy and make him miss a turn and let her have it.

We dam raise our kids.  If we had to bottle raise I don't think we would be raising goats.  I know that bottle babies are typically friendlier.  In fact, they can be too friendly for my liking.  But, if you spend time with them and handle them when they are this age and beyond I think you get a good balance.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I got some pics for y’all!!  Lol

Jericho and Jasmine both thought they needed to climb on Diamond. I wasn’t fast enough with the camera to catch both but I did get a pic of Jericho climbing. 


 
Jackson


 
Jericho


 
Jasmine


 
The heating barrel is getting fuller!! 


 

**Nellie’s production had dropped drastically this morning and I expect her to be dried off by the end of the week.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond’s kids were 2 weeks yesterday. They need weighed but the bucklings are pushing my lifting restriction and I’m sure that doesn’t account for wiggling. They are all so sweet and tame though. I’ve spent enough time with them that they play on me and cuddle with just like they do Diamond! 

Jericho on left, Jasmine right next to Jericho, Jackson with his head by Diamond’s. I took this pic when she got her morning ration. 



An udder snapshot. (No technical fill.) DH has been milking her because she gets lifted on the stand and his pics are worse than this...




Snowflake -L and Nellie-R are just hanging out and growing their babies right now. Both have tight underbellies. Snowflake has started a tiny udder and Nellie should be done milking by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a sling and scale that we can use out in the pasture but when they come up with a food bribe at our shop shelter I pick up the lambs and go inside the shop to stand on our livestock scale for a quick weight.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mike CHS said:


> We have a sling and scale that we can use out in the pasture but when they come up with a food bribe at our shop shelter I pick up the lambs and go inside the shop to stand on our livestock scale for a quick weight.



We weigh feed for the Cattle that are being fed for show, freezer so I just put a bucket on there to weigh them...usually. It’s a fish scale that does metric and English and weighs them to the tenth of a pound. So far, so good (other than my darn injury.) When they get bigger, one of us will stand on the “bathroom” scale with them. No livestock scale yet. We use a trailer scale at a local farm as needed for cattle weights.


----------



## goatgurl

the babies are so cute.  looks like jasmine is working at catching up the her big brothers.  I sure hope your back gets better soon.  what a pain to have to be so careful with everything but you know how important it is.  take care of yourself


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Updated pics of Diamond’s kids. Still no weights.  Jasmine has caught up with the boys some and it’s visually obvious. They are hard to get pics of as they are always on the move now. 

Jericho checking out the outside world. 


 
Jasmine climbing on mom.


 
The boys: Jackson-L, Jericho-R


Apparently Diamond is a built-in jungle gym. Jasmine-R, Jericho-L


 

Nellie is giving us about four squirts each morning so she’s just about dry! I was beginning to think it would never happen! 

Snowflake is starting an udder and her ligs are starting to loosen. Now it’s just a waiting game (for a few weeks!) She was trying to see if she could get Diamond’s feed. Showing off her baby bump! 



Attempt at an udder pic. My phone was in selfie mode as I held her collar because she kept spinning around on me.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

baby watching time YES YES YES


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I sat in the pen with the kids (goat ) for a few this morning while Diamond finished her ration. I got some mos cute pics. Of course I have to share!  
Jackson



 
Jasmine (I’m still in my pajamas)


 
Jackson 



Jasmine-front, Jericho-standing sideways, Jackson-on protein tub



Not clear but Jasmine made it up on my legs. 


 
A better udder shot of Diamond. (No technical fill. Hoping to weigh kids today and start separating all at night to milk in the mornings for an 8 hr fill.) 


 
Caramel being nosy. (She will be bred for fall kids.) 


 
Snowflake and Nellie escaped while I was playing with the kids so I got a pic of Snowflake’s udder before I got her off the milkstand.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

great looking kids and go Snowflake!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Got some more pics of my goat kiddos today! It’s getting increasingly difficult because they are quite busy. The boys are starting to act bucky too.
Jackson



Jasmine



Jericho



Boys: Jackson-L, Jericho-R


Jasmine loves me!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I also got some bump pics!! 


 
Snowflake’s due date is a mystery as she could have been bred on several different occasions. Depending on when she kids, will tell us who the sire is. She could be due any time after the middle of March through mid-April. (I’m leaning toward sooner rather than later.) I did feel movement today! Ligs are soft but still present. I also got an updated udder pic. (Snowflake is a pocket goat so she’s hard to get pics of.) She’s a FF and was a quad. 


 

 

 
Nellie is due the first part of April. She’s a 2F and had a single buckling last April. I think she’s finally dry!


----------



## Latestarter

Those are some colorful leggins you were wearing!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Latestarter said:


> Those are some colorful leggins you were wearing!



My sister sold LuLaRoe for awhile so I had to support her and advertise.  I have an unhealthy number from when she discontinued her contract. I got what I wanted at her cost. The kids like the ones that I have with bears, Minnie Mouse, and hearts. DD1 and I also have a “Mommy & Me Set” so we can “twin.”


----------



## Baymule

Love all the kid pics!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Have the any of your kids(goat), now or former, ever jumped on their mama's back? I have Mini Silky Goats and they love doing that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MiniSilkys said:


> Have the any of your kids(goat), now or former, ever jumped on their mama's back? I have Mini Silky Goats and they love doing that.



I haven’t caught any yet. My Boers did once in awhile. I have pics of one in particular somewhere that stood on her mom all the time.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Busy day today. Some good news and some bad news.

Good news: We finally got Diamond’s kiddos weighed. They seem to be thriving. (Birth weight in parentheses) 

2/18 Jasmine 8.1 (2.6)
        Jackson 11.6 (4.1)
        Jericho 12.4 (5.0)

Bad news: We’ve been overdue to move the triplets and Diamond out of the temporary kidding pen. DH adjusted several gates and lined them with pig panels to keep the kids in (as the existing gates are Cattle gates.) Jasmine managed to escape into the back part of the aisle where Scarlett, Maizy, and the bull calf have barn access from their paddock (DD2 and I were in the pen with the goat and DH and the other 2 human kids were in the front part of the aisle.) Jasmine got under foot and got stepped on by Maizy who then started to attack her because of her cries. It was the worst 10 secs ever!!! DH threw the gate open and smacked Maizy in the face with it and she jumped back and he grabbed Jasmine and ran out with her before the gate swung back shut. Jasmine was handed to a crying me. I was sure she had internal injuries and would have to be put down. Turns out she’s limping on her back right leg but using it. She was bleeding from a small spot on that inner leg. It has been cleaned and she just seems stressed. She’s back with her mama and brothers in their completely safe pen. We are watching her closely but she doesn’t seem to be near as bad as I expected. The plan is now to line the inside of the pen with boards as that would make it completely impossible for them to escape. 

Snowflake seems to be growing her udder and her ligs are softer. Movement can be felt. Just praying we can get the big pen done to move Diamond and crew out before Snowflake needs it!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Poor Jasmine. I am glad she is ok. She's so cute. Thankfully it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear about Jasmine. Hope nothing permanent or deadly (internal). Even standard sized goat kids can go right through cattle panels. My CC would go through the ones around their pen and sleep under the tarp that covered the hay. Wasn't till she was 2-3 months old that she no longer fit.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Update on Jasmine: DH sent me a video of her this morning bouncing around their kiddo but stall. He also sent me this pic. I think she will be just fine!!!



 

I don’t think I explained the pen dilemma very well. Our barn was set up for some basic cattle stuff and some of the sections had been used as horse stalls. All of the pens are separated from the aisle by metal livestock gates on hinges. (We used goat panels when we had baby Boers to make kidding stalls in a storage area of the barn.)
Anyway, we knew that the Nigerians were smaller and lined the livestock panel gates with goat panels and pig panels to insure their safety. (Goats don’t currently go out during winter here because it would require tromping through knee deep to them mud where the Cattle always walk. Part of the plan is to remedy this so that the goats can go out year-Round without issue.) When Jasmine arrived she was tiny! We knew she would be able to get out of the goat panels for some time so DH has changed them all to pieces of pig panel that were attached to the livestock gates. Basically, that made for two sets of bars to keep them in. She still got out!! We have no idea how as we somehow missed the actual escape and weren’t about to let her try again. DH is going to line the inside of the whole pen with sections of plywood to keep her safe. 

To the left side of this pic, you can see the livestock gate that was lined with goat panel. The calf is Maizy’s and Queenie can be seen on the side of the gate.


----------



## MiniSilkys

They can slip through very small spaces. I used 2 inch welded wire and chicken wire.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh goodness! Glad she’s okay! 
Very scary.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I realized that I haven’t updated this thread in awhile. Jasmine is continuing to thrive with no signs of complications from her cow incident. She has also caught up enough to the boys that she doesn’t look like a miniature! Lol

We’d tried an initial disbudding but weren’t successful as we didn’t burn quite enough. The breeder we bought the new buck from was willing to teach us so the triplets got disbudded properly last night. It was wonderful to be shown and I even did one with guidance so I’d be more comfortable doing ours in the future. They all tolerated t well and seem to be themselves today. 

Jasmine, Jackson, and Jericho are always on the go, making it hard to get pics of them. They are also out with the big goats now. A few modifications to their pen and their growth made for a successful transition. We’ve decided to retain Jackson and will be preparing to advertise Jericho. (Their sire’s full sister is on 660+ days of lactation from her first freshening! I’m excited about developing some with extended lactations to limit having to breed constantly to have milk for DD2.) The breeder we picked Knight up from was extremely complimentary of Diamond’s udder. I need to get it clipped up and get good pics to market with. 

Triplets eating feed with Mom. We’ve upped her feed some and she looked better after she ate and drank again. Feeding those big boys is hard work! 


 
Snowflake is up next. Her breeder and I think she’s due more the end of March from a separate exposure instead of mid April. I felt movement again today. Ligs are loosening but still easily found and don’t seem to have changed over the last week. Here’s an updated udder pic. 


 
I also felt movement of Nellie’s kid(s)! No updated pics but she’s on track to kid early April.


----------



## MiniSilkys

They have grown so much. Mine are three days old. Their mama worries cause they want to sleep most of the time. When yours were born, how big were they compared to a milk jug? Mine are so tiny. I want to weigh them. I think I might use a small plastic bag because I have a hand held fish scale.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MiniSilkys said:


> They have grown so much. Mine are three days old. Their mama worries cause they want to sleep most of the time. When yours were born, how big were they compared to a milk jug? Mine are so tiny. I want to weigh them. I think I might use a small plastic bag because I have a hand held fish scale.



They weighed 2.6, 4.1, and 5.0 # at birth. The female was smaller than a cat.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Mine are both smaller than small cats. I am going to weigh them today.


----------



## MiniSilkys

At 4 days old my doe weighs 3.4 lbs and the buck weighs 3.11 lbs and they feel much heavier than they did at birth. But they are growing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The littlest one weighed 3.3# at 3 days and 3.7# at 6 days. Mine are Nigerian Dwarfs...


----------



## MiniSilkys

My doe's mother was a pygmy I believe. She had shorter legs. I'm not sure about my buck. He is 20 in.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I managed to get a belly pic of Snowflake tonight! I’m thinking twins... for doelings!

She’s due 3/23 at this point with the signs she’s showing and the dates of exposure from her breeder.





(The pink pan is a show calf pan that’s become a goat kid toy/bed!)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond’s kids were 7 weeks old yesterday. I’ve got some updated pics of them. You might notice the silver where they were disbudded. The breeder that taught us uses AluShield to cool off the site quickly. They need weighed. It’s on my to-do list tonight.

Jericho with Jasmine in the foreground. 



Jericho using Diamond to get a better view and Jackson on a perch. 


 
Jasmine climbing on me! (She’s my little love!)


 
The boys think Diamond is a jungle gym. Jackson-L, Jericho-R



Sweet Jasmine.


 
Miss Jasmine again. 


 
Jericho is full of antics! (Jasmine is on the left edge and Jackson has his head by Diamond’s.) 



Jackson and the goat cat, Nana. Jericho is in the pink pan/toy.


 
Milking solution this morning. Jericho escaped confinement this morning so Diamond didn’t have much milk to give. I still wanted her to eat her share but I didn’t want to stand around so I put Caramel on the stand with her and got my milking chores done simultaneously! I thought y’all would like picture proof. 


 

DH is going to build me at least one more milk stand. He wants to make a few modifications from this one. That’s part of the reason why he waited so he could see what worked and what didn’t. The head catch on this one isn’t tall enough for Minis. We also want to add a removable ramp so that newly freshened does don’t have to be lifted as they won’t jump. 

Cont’d on next post as I’ve exceeded my pic limit. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cont’d...

Snowflake is getting closer and showing more signs. She’s huge for her and has some clear discharge with some swelling. Ligs have changed a bit over the last few days. (She’s a FF, day 145 is 3/23.) We are very excited for more goat babies, goat milk, and evaluating her udder! 


 


 


 

Nellie is up next after Snowflake and day 145 is 4/2. Hoping for lots of goat kids to play together. Our herd should be growing in short time! Nellie’s udder appears to be returning slightly but I couldn’t get a pic. I’m thinking another single, twins at the most. DD2 thinks all goat milk is Nellie’s milk. We don’t have the heart to tell her that we aren’t milking Nellie right now and will be milking her again soon. She has a permanent home here due to her personality and milk stand manners. She was very hard to dry off so going to try for an extended lactation but will be attempting to improve her udder in her offspring. All bucklings out of her will be wethered. 


 

 
Finally, Miss Caramel. She’s been quite the butthead on the milkstand and is difficult for both DH and I. Nellie spoiled us! Anyway, I was taking pics of Diamond’s crew this morning and noticed what looked like fetal movement. I don’t know what chance there is of her being bred but sent a message to her breeder and haven’t heard back yet. If there’s any chance, we will dry her off quickly to be safe. Her production has tanked more anyway so we are lucky to get 1.5 cups total between two milkings...all of this makes me go hmmmmm. I’d post the videos that I sent my DH but haven’t tried that yet. He did say that it looked like fetal movement to him! Ahhh! I can’t decide if this is good or bad...risks supply for DD2 until these three get their kids fully weaned but saves us from having one doe kid in the fall. Was really hoping to use my new buck though...Any opinions? I know that the only way to know for sure is a blood test but I think her right side has been growing too...
Comparison photos:
Jan 17 (Caramel on L) 


 
Caramel today: 3/7


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm... sorry but to me Carmel looks to be in a motherly way.  You should still be able to steal some milk from the other does with kids (before weaning) and the combined haul might be sufficient for DD2's needs... The rest of you might have to suffer with cow's milk... Thanks for all the pics. the kids are so cute! from the dates you posted, it seems like yours and mine are on about the same schedule. Dot is due ~3/23-26. Then Bang, April, and CB some time within the 17-21 days after that. Dot is already talking to her babies and getting some swelling and a little discharge. Her udder is already full but not to bursting. Last year after kidding, she was so full she was dripping milk.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m thinking it all adds up to more goat kids. We will definitely start stealing some milk as soon as new kids are gaining good. Diamond should be able to sustain DD2 when the boys are weaned next week. I just hate relying on one goat to supply her! Very ready to have some in milk year-Round and a freezer stash. 

The rest of us don’t usually drink goat milk and I limit cooking with it so that DD2 can have the majority. I want to make all the dairy products though so we need more milk. Enter Minis! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Heard back from Caramel’s breeder. She was exposed to a buck but was thought to cycle again after. Will be drying her off as quickly as possible. Still communicating but I’m gathering that Day 145 would be March 26 so just a couple days after Snowflake!! Wow!  Going to have to step up our game and get another temporary kidding pen up. Need to clean out and double check my kidding kit so it’s ready to go again too.


----------



## MiniSilkys

They all look great. My little buck is finally starting to play and jump about. They are 1 week today. It is also their mamas 3rd b-day. I need a milk stand.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m just over 5’7”. I milked Nellie on my knees for a few weeks before we got one built. It was horrible! 

DH built mine with a high table area to work easier for me. I don’t have to bend much or I can easily perch on the side as he made it big enough for me too.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I'm only 5'4 so it won't take much.


----------



## Latestarter

You'll be surprised... I milk standard size goats down on one knee. Even at 5'4" when you're bent over trying to milk those short legged goats, your back is going to complain.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Latestarter said:


> your back is going to complain.


Won't take much for that either. I am just getting over an injured back. Could not even bend over, not even a little.


----------



## Latestarter

Ouch... been there, done that. sorry.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

No new pics.... Sorry. I’ll try to work on that. 

Anyway, weighed Diamond’s kids over the weekend. They’ll be eight weeks tomorrow and the two bucklings will get weaned tomorrow night. Jasmine won’t be weaned until later when she won’t be alone. 

Jackson 17.1 (4.1)
Jericho 17.8 (5)
Jasmine 10.1 (2.6) 
*birthweights in parenthesis, weights in #

I hate that Jasmine is so far behind the boys but I’ve noted two things...
1) the boys have basically quadrupled their birthweights and Jasmine is almost 5 times her birthweight. 
2) we have physically seen the boys push Jasmine away when she tries to nurse over the last few weeks. The boys have been pulled for 8 hours a night for some time so that she doesn’t always have competition. 

We are hoping that the extended time with Diamond will help jumpstart Jasmine into another growth spurt. 

Any insight??

Snowflake and Nellie have confirmed fetal movement that I can feel. Just a waiting game on those two. 

No idea if Caramel is bred or not. She looks skinny one day (not that skinny but skinnier) and pregnant fat the next. I’ve only milked a 1/4 cup each morning just to make sure she’s not too full or getting mastitis. I can’t eval her udder for pregnancy since she’s drying off. I haven’t noted any swelling but she can have Day 145 be as late as April 12 so she doesn’t have to be showing those signs yet. Ligs aren’t like two solid pencils but it could be my mind playing tricks on me. Who knows?! Either way, I’ll either get kids this spring from her or if no evident signs closer to April 12, she will get to visit with our new buck, Knight, daily until we think she’s covered for Fall kids.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I do have pics! (Just not of the goat kids.) 

I took these pics of Diamond’s udder this weekend after an 8 hr fill (separated from the boys but not Jasmine.) 

Shaving her udder is on my to-do list so I can get better pics! I’m getting about 2 cups once a day now and I’m not emptying her. I can’t wait to see what she does once the boys aren’t getting their share.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I snapped another Caramel pic this morning when I did daylight rounds and gathered eggs. I’m still not sure what to think. I could have her blood tested but since it doesn’t matter either way, we will just wait and see.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snowflake’s ligs are even softer today. Day 145 is a week from tomorrow! 

Nellie seemed to be twice as wide today. I’ll try to get a pic soon.

Diamond is trying to wean Jasmine too! She stamps those back legs any time I try to make her stand for her. Her udder hasn’t been full and tight when I go to milk her though so maybe she controls when she feeds her. 

Found lice on the bucklings and had some minor hair loss on the ears of two does so we treated them with DE. The two human girls enjoyed helping me rub in dust on all of them. DH spread DE in all of the goat pens while we did the goats. The resulting residue on everyone was quite a sight! 

Nellie and Caramel also got a hoof trim. Knight’s was done prior to picking him up. Snowflake’s will be done after she kids. I’m going to slowly make my way through a few each day since my wrist is bothering me. (I didn’t realize turning 30 meant you fall apart!) It shouldn’t take too long though. The three kids need done, Diamond, and King. I’ll probably do the kids tomorrow and do Diamond and King on Monday since I’m supposed to work all weekend. 

Jericho and Jackson were weaned on Tuesday. They are very happy right now and keep trying to figure out how to escape their stall.


----------



## Latestarter

Jericho and Jackson are 8 weeks already?   Seems like they were just born a couple weeks ago... How old are they when you wean them?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Latestarter said:


> Jericho and Jackson are 8 weeks already?   Seems like they were just born a couple weeks ago... How old are they when you wean them?




They are 8 weeks! I double counted on the calendar to check my math. It flew by! They have been mounting everyone since week one. I’m not taking any chances on them breeding their sister or mother so they got weaned together. I need to get the paperwork done to put Jericho up for sale. We aren’t in a huge hurry though since he makes such a good buddy for Jackson.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Wehner Homestead said:


> They are 8 weeks! I double counted on the calendar to check my math. It flew by! They have been mounting everyone since week one. I’m not taking any chances on them breeding their sister or mother so they got weaned together. I need to get the paperwork done to put Jericho up for sale. We aren’t in a huge hurry though since he makes such a good buddy for Jackson.


I wish we could trade. My little Zeus keeps mounting his sister. He is 2weeks and a pygmy. Lol. But Jericho is so cute. This is Zeus.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t need another buck! Lol Jackson makes three ADGA registered bucks. I only have five Does right now if you count Jasmine! Hoping for a few more Does from the two (or three since Caramel with either be this spring or fall) left to kid. I have a reservation on two more Nigerian doelings from Ohio too. The breeder I got Diamond, Snowflake, and Caramel from keeps tempting me with kid pics too! I’ve also got a surprise under wraps that I’ll share in the upcoming weeks....I know y’all hate when something is mentioned and you have to wait on the details. I promise it’ll be worth the wait though!


----------



## MiniSilkys

This new doe and my other 2week old doe now makes me 4 does. I hope this new one is OK when I get home. Do your bucks fight? Are they separated? I want a Nigerian buck. Pygmy's don't give me many colors like everyone else's on here. Are your kid bucks registered? What do you sell them for?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My new buck, Knight, is still in quarantine. Jackson is too little to put with them yet. They will all be together soon though.

I expect them to have to figure out who’s the boss. I will stick around to make sure it doesn’t get too rough. I wouldn’t introduce a new buck during rut though.

Jericho is registered ADGA. He’s been disbudded. Comes from impressive milk lines. His dam has freshened two years and had triplets each time. He will be $250, with his registration papers in hand (I think, have to discuss with DH.)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond has been trying to wean Jasmine too. I’m not ready for that. I feel like she needs the extra boost to her growth since her brothers pushed her out. Anyway, I’m milking about 2.5 cups from Diamond twice a day and can tell she’s holding back. I set Jasmine on the stand when I went to milk Diamond. It worked! I was ready to hold stamping rear feet but Diamond ate while Jasmine emptied one side. I will say that Jasmine is much quicker than I am!! I was still able to get plenty for DD2 so the plan will be to alternate sides and make sure that Jasmine nurses each morning. I got a pic for all of you pic lovers. Keep in mind my white goats look filthy from their DE treatment! (That’s a cat tail in the lower right corner. They think they have to help with anything on the milkstand.) 


 
Snowflake’s ligs are looser. Day 145 is only a week away! Due to the surprise that will be unveiled later, the bucklings will remain in what was going to be the kidding pen and another pen is going to be built within the existing pen. (I’m beyond ready to have everything set-up properly but have to work with what we have for the time being.) I’m hoping DH can get that pen done tonight so Snowflake can start getting her evening ration in it so that she’s more accustomed to being in it. I’m thinking twins or trips for her FF...



I mentioned that Nellie looked like she got pregnant fat overnight so I had to get a pic. It’s mostly an udder shot but you can see the DE mess on my black girl too. This will be her 2F and I’m thinking twins. Day 145 is 4/2. (Nellie doesn’t have the best udder at all but she milks our easily and gives it everything she has. She’s super sweet and has the best milk stand manners so I’m hoping to use our awesome bucks over her and breed up.)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I got more pics tonight as the weather was nice enough to be outside with the kiddos for a bit. (I also forgot to mention that the four does got to go on a walk-about yesterday on leashes with DD1 and I. We didn’t do too long as it was obvious the leads make them nervous. I’ll keep working on it though until their exit from the barn is dry enough to let them out or we get the exit put in that the cows can’t access.) 

Snowflake: Day 145 is one week. I’m guessing twins or trips. FF.


 
Nellie: 2F. Day 145 is 4/2. I’m guessing twins. 


 
And then there’s Caramel. I just really can’t decide. She’s been dry as of Tuesday (like can’t get anything out and didn’t even try a week to dry her up.) Her latest Day 145 could be 4/12...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snowflake’s ligs are noticeably softer today and she’s started dropping! Day 145 is Friday!!! 
Sorry that she moved her head as I took the pic and her ear hides some of her hip.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Today is Day 143. Snowflake’s ligs are VERY soft and her udder is pretty full. She’s also obviously dropped now, as my not-so-observant DH even noticed. For being a FF, I’d say that she’d just have to get in gear and the kids would be here. 

I’ll try to get a pic later.


----------



## BoboFarm

Good luck to you and snowflake!


----------



## RoahT

Hope that it goes well for you!


----------



## MiniSilkys




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Today is Day 145! Snowflake is close but I don’t think today is the day. Ligs are very soft but still there. I don’t think her girly parts can swell much more. Udder is almost full but as a FF, I know she may not fill completely before she kids...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snowflake’s udder is fuller than this morning and ligs are almost gone. I took a couple pics for y’all! They aren’t the best because she thinks she needs attention but it gives you an idea. I don’t think she will make it through the weekend!




 

 

 


Not bad for a FF!

It literally just hit me when I uploaded this last pic that I need to give her a trim!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Expecting Snowflake to kid tonight! 
Swollen, udder full with a slight shine, only one lig VERY deep still hanging on. Pics from 7pm. (I may have gone out and shaved her at midnight last night and gotten up at 4 to go to work this morning.)


----------



## Mike CHS

She has to be so wanting the kid out just to start lightening the load on that udder.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I just came in from checking her again and I can feel both ligs now, barely. I’m yelling “DOE CODE!” I was actually going to bring her in the house...baby monitor is on and she’s bedded down well.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

As of 3:45 this morning, no goat kids yet. DH is on watch while I work today. Snowflake was laying down, chewing her cud so I didn’t make her get up for a lig check. 

CeCe and Sparkle were sad it wasn’t morning! They were ready for play them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s 9:30 am on Day 148. Snowflake still hasn’t released her hostages. DD1 asked me to squeeze them out! 

Here’s a pic of her rear from last night. She’s dropped more but her ligs are just barely there. 


 

If Snowflake doesn’t get her act together, Nellie is going to kid first! Nellie’s Day 145 is one week from today.


----------



## Southern by choice

Udder is looking great! Yeah, Ruby did the same thing. Silly goats!


----------



## luvmypets

I keep popping in to see if the babies are here. Man our animals love to mess with us!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks @Southern by choice. I’m hoping raise a keeper buckling out of her line after she proves herself or maybe from one of her daughters. I really like her sweet personality. We will see how she does on the stand too. 

Still no babies. Waiting on two cows and a goat is grating on my nerves. It doesn’t help that Diamond is ticked since she’s separated and voicing her complaints and Jericho is talkative so I hear lots of goat noises from the barn that have me running back and forth. 

I just did a check at 9 pm (20 mins ago) and Snowflake’s ligs are both there but deep. She’s now prolapsing a bit when she lays down. I think we are readily going to make it to Day 149 (Tuesday.) 

Snowflake this morning to show how she’s dropped more. 



 
A pic of her prolapse. It goes mostly away when she stands. I think she’s just that swollen and has that much pressure. 


 
Any guesses on how many for this FF? My guess is trips.  for doelings!

I haven’t mentioned Nellie in a bit. Her Day 145 is Monday (4/2.) Her ligs are softening and her udder is building. She’s a 2F and I’m thinking twins. 

Nellie is from a different farm from our other does. For this reason, she’s picked on by Caramel. Diamond mostly ignores her and Snowflake will share a feed pan/hay rack/ occasionally cuddle with her but she’s often isolated. I’m really hoping she has a Doeling so that I can keep it to be her buddy. Nellie has a permanent home here because her temperament is so sweet! She comes up for attention (and avoids me when I have feed to keep from getting Caramel’s wrath.) Nell is also a dream on the milkstand! She stands without fuss, even when she runs out of feed. Her orifices are huge and she milks out in no time. Nellie even tolerates all of the kids milking her! DD1 is 6 and can basically empty her. I just have to do the second letdown. Nell’s udder can stand to be improved so we used a buck with really good genetics over her and since he’s unproven, he won’t be used again until her daughter freshens to see how her udder looks. I really want that temperament and orifices in my herd. Now I just need to improve the udder! All bucklings from Nellie will always be wethered. She was also hard to dry off so I think I can milk her through this round...I’m going to try anyway. 

I’ll try to get a pic of Nell’s back end tomorrow but here’s one from shortly after we got her last summer.


----------



## RoahT

Aww, I love Nellie already!!  I'll guess twins for Snowflake!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

4:15 am I hear a goat calling out but can’t tell for sure in my fatigue if it’s Diamond or not so to be safe I get dressed and go check on everyone. It’s Diamond. Snowflake is asleep and chewed her cud while I was out there.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... Snowflake is really playing you... Hope she stops gaming soon! Hope you got enough rest.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So it’s almost 9am and no kids. Snowflake’s ligs seem to have returned??? Not much as they are still very deep but I’m wondering if she’s so swollen and has so much pressure that it’s pushing them out where I can feel them more easily??? I got some pics for y’all to evaluate...today is Day 149. 

Laying down this morning so y’all can see the “prolapse.” 


 
Standing. She had to poop as I was getting the pic. Ugh!


 
Another standing pic to show how she’s dropped. 


 

I clipped up Nellie real quick this morning. She wasn’t happy about it at all! I didn’t get as much clipped as I wanted and she’s standing horribly because she’s upset. I’m beginning to wonder if she will kid before Snowflake. Today is Day 139. 


 

I also took some pics of Caramel. She’s my “mystery” bred goat. We’ve gone back and forth on her being bred but I think she’s building an udder. Her latest Day 145 would be 4/12.


----------



## promiseacres

i know goats can "look" pregnant and not be but wow,that looks like a pregnant goat.


----------



## luvmypets

I say trips or quads for snowflake.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@promiseacres Are you referring to Caramel?? If so, she’s just not convincing at times. She’s been a brat so I’m hoping she’s pregnant and will be nicer when her hormones level out!


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> @promiseacres Are you referring to Caramel?? If so, she’s just not convincing at times. She’s been a brat so I’m hoping she’s pregnant and will be nicer when her hormones level out!


the last 2 photos is whom I'm referring to... she's huge. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

promiseacres said:


> the last 2 photos is whom I'm referring to... she's huge. LOL



Yep. That’s Caramel. Breeder thought she saw a heat after she could’ve been exposed. I think she’d been covered already.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh my, my, my... If Caramel ISN'T bred, that girl needs a diet! I'm seeing twins at a minimum!   I'm not experienced enough to know, but if carrying high multiples, could Snowflake be just giving them an extra day or two in the oven to make sure they're done? Also, since I have no sanctioned medical training, is that a prolapse or just severe outer garment (skin) stretching? I ask because I always thought a prolapse was when the inside became inverted, outside... I don't see any inside parts outside? 

 soon!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Latestarter its considered a vaginal prolapse. 

I think she’s started irregular contractions and no movement on my last visit so we shall see. Ligs are the same as they have been all day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Spoke with Snowflake’s breeder and she was exposed a second time (this is mentioned earlier in this thread) but she seemed so ready that I just assumed she was set for the earlier date. Her second Day 145 possibility is 4/5. I’m beginning to think that’s not unreasonable since her ligs seem to be more present than they were. She’s happily laying with Caramel and chewing her cud at each of her checks today. I guess time will tell for both Caramel and Snowflake. Nellie has a hard and fast Day 145 of 4/2 because we put her with the buck once in the morning, once at night, and once in the morning again when she showed signs of heat. That was her only opportunity.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Got a cute pic of Jasmine to share during one of my numerous trips to the barn.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Still no kids. DH did get kicked hard by a Caramel kiddo when touching her side last night so I guess we have three litters coming when they get darn good and ready!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think Snowflake’s ligs are looser. DH agreed. I’m hoping it isn’t wishful thinking...today is Day 150 or Day 137. 

Nellie’s girly parts are more swollen and I got this pic of her. Today is Day 140.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Daily Update: (since this seems to be an ongoing process...darn doe code!) 

Snowflake has looser ligs that are deeper. Her belly has dropped and her hips have more definition. Her teats haven’t filled yet though. She was more jumpy today but she’s still eating so I’ll just continue with the baby monitor and checking her every two hours around the clock. (Where’s my video monitor?? Definitely on the list before next year!) 


 

 

Nellie’s ligs are just slightly looser. I’m thinking it’s gonna be a race or a tie...

Caramel is wearing me out! She’s meaner today (not that she’s that mean but she picks on Nellie and it wears me out!) Her udder hasn’t changed and her girly parts aren’t swelling. Ligs are firm. Part of me wants to just do a blood test but then I think she could just kid before I can get the results back.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We are still waiting on hostages to be evicted. Today is either Day 151 or Day 138 for Snowflake and Day 142 for Nellie. Snowflake’s left lig was definitely looser today and Nellie’s are firmer than I expected them to be. Just watching, waiting, and checking them frequently.

Caramel’s latest Day 145 would be 4/12. If she doesn’t start showing signs of more udder, swelling, or ligs starting to loosen soon, I’m going to schedule some short daily visits with Knight to see if she’s receptive.

Snowflake and Caramel always cuddle together. They are full sisters from different litters.



Jasmine is growing!



Jackson-bottom and Jericho-top. (Had to rub off a burnt horn bud last night.)



Diamond is in heat and got out back with the others does. Despite a stool check on her, Jasmine (just wanted to make sure her growth wasn’t interfered with), Knight (since we wanted to check for bloom since moving to us) that were all negative, Diamond is very skinny (in my mind.) Her breeder said that she’s concerned but I’m doing things right. She has access to feed pellets while on the stand twice a day that are as much as she wants with a handful each of BOSS, alfalfa pellets, and beet pulp shreds. We also have two mineral choices for the adults that we try to keep fresh. Free choice high quality grass hay that was raised on the farm is kept in numerous feeders. We truly think she may have been stressing about being separated then her hormones with cycling started to take a toll. Close monitoring is in place. She also knocked off both her scurs butting at Knight through the gate and goat panel so please excuse the blood on her and on Snowflake from her. (I’m including several pics to show her body condition.)


 I’ll


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel doesn’t seem bred. Her udder hasn’t changed, ligs haven’t changed, and her girly parts aren’t swelling. Stay tuned for updates on her daily visits with Knight, starting tomorrow or Monday. (We are going to have them both on leashes. I doubt she’s in heat right now but I’m hoping that being around him will help her cycle and tell us when she cycles. I also insist on knowing exposure dates!) 

Snowflake has looser ligs as the day progressed and are to the very soft point. Her udder is actually fuller and her teats obviously have some milk in them. Her hips were noticeably more prominent around noon than they were around 9. My guess is tomorrow during the day or tomorrow night. Today is Day 153 or Day 140. 



 

 
Nellie’s ligs are softer but still pretty prominent. Today is Day 143. 

Diamond seems to be more content back with the other does and didn’t seem as starkly skinny today. Still monitoring. 

Two peas in a pod. Jackson-front, Jericho-back. 


 
Cute pic of Jasmine to round out this update.


----------



## luvmypets

Come on snowflake, drop those babes!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think today’s the day!!!! Snowflake’s udder is full enough it looks to burst! One lig hanging on by a thread! I saw a rough contraction while I was out there checking on them. 

Came in to get dressed lol, get coffee, the girls’ bottles, and stuff to milk Diamond then I’ll probably hang out in the barn all day. (I’m on call again today which is fine by me so I can be here with Snowflake!)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Yay!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Any more changes?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Well...I’m over here crying “DOE CODE” again!  Ligs returned some around noon and stayed for a couple hours and are gone again. We started the clock again. 

Snowflake is definitely jumpier. She’s still eating hay though so she’s not distressed. I’m off the next few days so I’ll be monitoring her around the clock...

I told DH that a requirement before next year is a way to monitor the kidding and Calving pens from the house! 

I also noted that despite the fact that she’s dropped, she’s still VERY wide so the high probability of triplets exists with the possibility of quads. (Snowflake was a quad.)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Fingers crossed they go soon so you can get some sleep. Cami was that way with her ligs about a week before she kidded but her udder hadn't changed like yours has fingers crossed
Do you have WiFi in your barn? If you have an old phone you can download Alfred security on both the old phone and the one your using and you will have a camera that you can view from anywhere. My signal was to weak in my kidding area to use this ...but I was able to get it working in the house to make sure it actually worked lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Our WiFi doesn’t reach the barn. I do have a baby monitor set up. It’s just off at times because the roosters are in the barn right now and they think it’s always time to get up and upset DD2 (she has an aggravated startle reflex) so I can’t have it on unless she’s asleep in a separate room with a radio on. (That’s a whole other project because of her surgeries and hospitalizations, she prefers to sleep with me. Never thought I’d let my kid sleep with me but never thought I’d have a kid with Spina Bifida either.) I just make lots of trips! Lol

Snowflake’s ligs are still gone and Nellie’s are barely there. We are also getting rain/sleet/freezing rain/snow overnight with a crazy temp drop. If that’s not enough to get those two does to kid soon and Maxine to calve, I give up! Ha!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Hopefully soon. Sorry to hear about your daughter, I had a friend growing up who had it and she lives a very happy life at 18 right now
If that weather doesn't get them to kid maybe you just need to go on a trip


----------



## Wehner Homestead

11pm update: ligs are back on Snowflake. Nellie’s are unchanged. Day 145 is 4/5 for Snowflake and 4/2 for Nellie. 

I’m going to try to get some sleep and let them come when they come!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Still no babies. Snowflake’s ligs are gone again and Nellie’s are almost gone. Snowflake also has a bit of creamy, thick discharge.  DH had to go to Michigan for the day for work so hoping nothing eventful occurs since we are waiting on the two goats and and Maxine!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Noon update: Snowflake’s ligs are back!  Monitoring continues...


----------



## Hens and Roos

and your hair is just about gone right


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

COME ON I WANNA SEE BABIES!!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Me too! Lol

This crazy weather should induce them...it was 33 deg with snow on roofs and vehicles this morning. Tomorrow they are predicting tornado watches/warnings. It’s the perfect doe code (and cow code) to deliver during inclement weather. 


 

Today is Day 145 for Nellie and Day 142
for Snowflake.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I forgot to mention that Snowflake’s prolapse is gone. It must’ve had something to do with how the kids were positioned. I just checked her again at 8:20pm and her ligs are gone again. Someone please tell me how long she can go on like this!!!

Edited to add: Today is Day 142. She’s a FF that has to be carrying multiples. She was a quad. Udder is full enough to bust and there is some milk in her teats. Hips are prominent. She’s much more jumpy than usual. 

I’m also not worried sick about her (like my instincts knew something was wrong with my doe that needed the csection.) I just want to be there to ensure things go well. The human kids are getting anxious too. The two possible bred dates so close together has been like a teaser to them.


----------



## Hens and Roos

you probably know... this but she'll do this until she has the kids  all part of the "doe code"  

We are in the same boat waiting on 3 then Thursday a 4th doe is added to the kidding list.  Of course we are to get snow starting tomorrow through Wed morning....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the reassurance @Hens and Roos! Sometimes we just need to hear it again.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

No kids this morning...rough weather going to effect lots on BYH though.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Light cold rain here now with snow to follow.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We had snow less than 48 hrs ago, now it’s 72 and we are under a tornado watch until 8pm. New channels are making it known that storm chasers have come in from Oklahoma as tornados are expected here. Today is also the anniversary of a severely destructive tornado in the 70s. (I believe 74.) Whole neighborhoods were wiped out, the schools sustained horrible damage and school was out for the year except seniors had class in trailers that were brought in so they could graduate!

Update on girls: 

Snowflake had this discharge this morning. Ligs are gone again. I don’t think her udder can get any fuller! She’s SO wide I have to wonder how many are in there!!! 



 

 

 
Nellie has swollen more just since this morning! Her ligs are much softer than they were last night. (No new pics.)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I clipped Diamond’s udder last night and took pics this morning. This is techanically “no fill”  since Jasmine is nursing again.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think they are intentionally holding back to test your patience.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Sweet horizon Nigerians @Hens and Roos (and anyone else that didn’t come to mind in the two seconds that I typed these in) would y’all please critique her udder? I know that she isn’t full but I’m trying to learn. Thanks in advance!

Edited to add: @ragdollcatlady


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mike CHS said:


> I think they are intentionally holding back to test your patience.



I totally agree! Believe it or not, I’m pretty relaxed. The kids are most anxious and ready to hold and spoil them! 

I’m thinking in honor of the tornado watch, we need a Dorothy!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Sweet horizon Nigerians @Hens and Roos (and anyone else that didn’t come to mind in the two seconds that I typed these in) would y’all please critique her udder? I know that she isn’t full but I’m trying to learn. Thanks in advance!



I'm learning too so I will see what the others have to say


----------



## RoahT

I think I'm changing my guess to trips for Snowflake!  Hope babies come soon!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was out again at 8 to check on our maternity barn. Snowflake’s ligs have been gone all day today. Nellie’s ligs are much softer and deeper than they were yesterday and they’ve changed as the day has gone on. 

Snowflake is Day 143 today. (Just got word that her littermate sister-bred to same buck delivered twin bucklings- a gold and a buckskin.) 

I got an updated pic of Nellie. Today is Day 146. I feel like her stomach was bigger than when I’d seen her two hours earlier!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

10pm check done. Nellie was placed in a kidding pen (because Caramel is mean to her and) her left lig is GONE and the right isn’t far behind it. I’m pretty sure she had a couple of irregular contractions while I was out there. Snowflake was put in the pen with her for company since it’s temporary and not to height specifications and I didn’t want Nellie to try jumping out. Snowflake’s ligs are still gone. 

Baby monitor is on and I’m headed to bed.


----------



## Latestarter

Tomorrow morning you go out and are greeted with some new herd members, all healthy and bellies full


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wish! No such luck. We shall see what the day holds...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I would critique her udder but I'm still learning myself so I can't say good or bad unfortunately.
 I do however think that others would want to see her with a fill before giving their critique

Sorry I wasn't of any help


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Went back through my notes. I now know why Nellie hasn’t given me the clue that she will go RIGHT NOW! She short-cycled and somehow only the first exposure date got crossed to the kidding list. Both dates are on the breeding list. In other words, she stood for King on 11/8 and 11/14. When I checked the second date in the gestation calculator, 145 days would be 4/8 or Sunday. This makes MUCH more sense as her udder just doesn’t have that look and she hasn’t swollen enough yet. Ligs are going but not gone. Very thankful for all my notetaking! I will continue to watch her closely as Snowflake needs to release her hostages yet too! 

Today is Day 144 for Snowflake. I really thought today would be the day. She was super restless this morning and didn’t want touched at all. She’s normally right there, wanting my attention. Snowflake also stood at the gate and just yelled at me while I was doing some of my other chores this morning. DH is in the barn now and I’ll go out and check her when he comes in. DD2 is fighting a rough cold that has caused her to get a cough with drainage that gags her so I don’t want to leave her alone. 

Trying not to stress over these girls. I just want to know that the kids are here safely for all. (I’m not worried like I was with Sephie that ended in a csection.) I am afraid that Snowflake will have enough that I’ll have to pull some to be bottle babies! 

Jasmine worried me for a sec today then I had to smile. She had somehow managed to climb in one of the makeshift hay feeders. (That’s a pig board behind her to keep the hay from working its way out the back.)


----------



## goatgurl

you know you may as well go in, climb in bed and go to sleep because they are going to hold those babies hostage till you are goofy and nonfunctional from lack of sleep and then and only then will they release them


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@goatgurl I think I’m already there! 2 human kids with bad colds and bad coughs and the youngest has more than enough issues already has pushed me over that edge! 

Today is Day 145 for Snowflake and recalculated Day 142 for Nellie.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Today is Day 146 for Snowflake and Day 143 for Nellie. Still waiting. DD1 wants to try to squeeze Snowflake’s kids out when she gets home from school!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So...Snowflake has had major changes today. Udder is fuller ! Ligs are gone and she’s sunken around her tail! Hips are even more prominent. She has also yelled for the last hour. Snowflake only stops if I’m out there but with two sick kiddos, I can’t just stay in the barn! 

Anyway, picture proof...today is Day 146 for Snowflake as a FF. 


 

 

 

Nellie is Day 143 (or Day 149  depending on when she bred.) She’s much closer too. Depending on how she progresses, she could go late today or in a day or two. Lol Nell’s udder doesn’t get “huge” anyway and it’s tight as a drum. Her ligs are very deep and very soft. Hips are more prominent and she’s now sunken around her tail. She’s black so it’s hard to tell as much in pics. 


 

 

 

These two are buddies so I can totally see them kidding very close to each other!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that it all goes smoothly and that your human kids get to feeling better!!

I'm doing checks on 2 right now Basil is day 150 and Obie is day 146...


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Can't wait to see photos of kids! Hoping for a smooth delivery of healthy kids (doelings!)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

7 pm update: Snowflake is still yelling and restless. No changes otherwise. Temp is dropping from 55 to 29 overnight and we have snow forecasted overnight too.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She's keeping you hanging huh? hopefully she will have them when temps are above freezing


----------



## Wehner Homestead

8:40pm update: thick mucus starting to show, breathing rapid, yelling incessantly with a more concerned pitch, talking to side, standing in corner (where Diamond has Jasmine)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I pray she has a safe kidding and healthy happy babies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks @BlessedWithGoats and @Sweet horizon Nigerians ! I’ve been tempted to bring her in the kitchen with the temp drop and wind so I don’t have to traipse to the barn constantly but I’m afraid no one would get sleep with her yelling! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

I think your family would appreciate your thinking of them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mike CHS said:


> I think your family would appreciate your thinking of them.



 DD1 wants to sleep in the barn or bring Snowflake in! (It’s her goat.) DS can sleep through anything but the tv turning on or change being dropped on the floor.  DD2 has an aggravated startle and wouldn’t cope well. (I mentioned somewhere that the roosters she can hear through the baby monitor make her cry.) I’ll just freeze and run back and forth. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

11 pm update: Snowflake has a long string of discharge. Delivery is imminent!! I’m camped out in the barn!


----------



## luvmypets

Wehner Homestead said:


> 11 pm update: Snowflake has a long string of discharge. Delivery is imminent!! I’m camped out in the barn!


YES FINALLY! LEts go snowflake!


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like tonight is the night!  everything goes smoothly! Go Snowflake!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

11:39 update: Snowflake restless. Up and down. Pawing the straw. Talking to me. A few small pushes. She’s still eating! I gave her some pellets and she gobbled those up. She also nibbles randomly at the hay feeder in the kidding pen. It’s 33 deg and windy. Warming barrel is in place, just has to be plugged in!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

12:05 am update: I can see a tiny bit of the sac. Teats are full. Forgot to note that she got that. 

She keeps laying with her butt against things!


----------



## Latestarter

Yaknow... you should stay inside long enough to make a cup of coffee or hot chocolate and by the time you go back out, she should be all done... Just the way it seems to work most times.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was just thinking about going in and making a pot of coffee to bring out a tumbler full...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

If you are on here, say a prayer. Something isn’t right. I’m going to have to go in. Waiting on DH to come out front the house now. I’ll update when I can!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We got trips. They are mostly dry, have had colostrum, one nursed. Snowflake is pushing again but I expect it to be afterbirth. Delivery details and such to come.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Thank God.  Time for some rest.


----------



## promiseacres

Congratulations!


----------



## luvmypets

Im glad everything is ok!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Yay! Congrats! Get some sleep now


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Need prayer again...we now have three sick human kiddos, one of Snowflake’s kids still hasn’t figured out nursing (he’s had colostrum from a syringe), Nellie is now stringing discharge, ligs are gone, udder is more full and teats have milk, there’s snow on the ground, (at 3 am it was 30 deg but considered 23 with windchill), and DH’s brother was on his way to a pig sale when he blew the tranny in his truck. DH has to go pick up their Dad’s dually and the gooseneck to haul his truck up north of Indianapolis so that they can haul the tranny truck home and pull the pig trailer home too. DH has only had about 3 hrs sleep as he’s been helping me. I also have a family Easter today that I’m supposed to prep food for. I think I need multiples of me!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## horseymama2

When it rains it pours! I pray y'all make it through.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gosh - just one thing after another...yikes!  Sorry there's so much crud going on and hope it all works out.  Hope the kiddos get better fast!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Prayers everyone and everything gets better


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the kids
I hope things settle down for you and the human kids are ok


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, talk about a full plate... You might have to cancel something on that list... Like maybe the Easter dinner? You could make that up next week or later. Sorry all the kids are sick. Hope they get well soon. Glad to hear you/Snowflake have/had trips, hope the slow one catches on. Best wishes for Nellie. Hope DH makes it through OK on no sleep and driving... Not a good mix. At least it's daylight and not a drive after dark...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

9:40pm update: Nellie also had trips this afternoon - much less eventful. Snowflake’s kid that was struggling has improved. Human kids took 3 hr naps! (I didn’t get one!) They seem to be feeling better. All have allergies/cold with horrible, gagging coughs. Easter dinner went on without DH and I. (We made it to the very end.) My Dad came and got our kids so they could play with all of their cousins. Oh and DH got home at about 4. His brother’s truck and the pig trailer both made it back to town with the modified methods. The human kids love their baby goats and have named them all. I’ve started writing Snowflake’s kidding story and I’ll try to finish it and post pics tomorrow and get Nellie’s done too. I’ll be sleeping like a rock tonight! Thank you all for the prayers and support. It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s going to take more than one post to bring y’all up to date but I’m trying to get DD2 down for her nap so I’m going to try to get everything on here! 

Snowflake’s 2018 Kidding: 4/7/18

Wow! What a night!! Snowflake progressed more awkwardly than I expected and that triggered red flags for me. I kept feeling like I needed to be with her, so I was. I’m sure glad that I didn’t just leave her to manage on her own. 

When her water broke at 12:29am, she’d had a bubble out for about 20 min with no sign of feet or a head. DS has stayed up and gone out with us (so he didn’t bother his sisters we took him!) He gave up fighting sleep and the cold and asked to come in. DH brought him in and I stayed with Snowflake. I also started reviewing things on my phone. 

Snowflake literally had every positive labor sign but her contractions were never regular and her pushes were infrequent and unproductive. What really got me was that she started fluttering her eyelids with contractions and it almost looked like she was seizing (trembling) but it was an obviously severe pain and nothing like I’d seen in a delivery before. 

DS was finally asleep so DH could help me. I entered her and was up to my wrist before I felt anything. I did feel movement though so the kid was still alive. I found what was definitely a trunk but I couldn’t define landmarks easily to figure out if it was a chest, butt, or side. I couldn’t trace to find a neck that led to a head and I could tell I was at one end or the other as my tracing found a set of legs. I tried to identify the tail to verify that I had the rear but couldn’t. I ended up just hooking both of the hocks with my index finger and pulling the kid out in one smooth motion. I frantically cleared his face and started drying him with a towel and put him in Snowflake’s face. She promptly started cleaning me and the white buckling like the awesome mama she is!

DH took over drying him (and got his weight) when Snowflake didn’t get up right away. She did have true contractions and was pushing, at that point. It was like her labor had stalled with the dystocia (very scary!) I was getting ready to go in again when a nose finally appeared. As she pushed, I immediately ripped the sac off and cleaned his face. I was sick when I saw that one was a buckling. His markings were stunning, obviously some shade of buckskin and random white. I didn’t have long to focus as another sac was appearing almost immediately after the second was out. 

DH had put the first kid that was mostly dry in the warming barrel. He was very vocal and was trying to get to his mama. DH took the second kid so I could catch the third. The sac started out without evidence of a kid again. Snowflake kept pushing though and didn’t seem to be struggling so I gave her a sec and a rear end appeared!  Needless to say, I hooked the closest hock and got that kid out and cleared its face as fast as possible. (She was not having trouble pushing the last kid out but I didn’t want to delay since it was a backwards presentation and the head wasn’t out.)

DH and I worked vigorously to dry the last two while we could tell the placenta was already making its way out. I finally looked and the third kid was a Doeling! I shouted for joy! We had to wait until she was dry to tell what color she is, as she’s very unique and I had to do some research too. She’s red gold with a white poll and minimal white (tail tip and 2 small spots on her right side.) 

We got them all dried off and Snowflake had laid back down and started shaking. She hadn’t tried to push her placenta out at all and I needed colostrum for the kids. DH was weighing the third kid so I grabbed my 10ml of Karo syrup out of my kidding kit (nutridrench is preferred but I’d pulled anything that I didn’t want to freeze out and put back in the house. The karo was placed in there for emergency and as something that if it froze, I’d just throw it away.) I had to force Snowflake to start on it but then she greedily slurped it up. She was up like she’d had an energy drink! 

I milked some colostrum and gave each of the kids 1-2 ml to get them started. I also changed out the wet bedding. DH started getting the kids to try to nurse. I came to the house to find a coughing human kid that was on the verge of puking. After I got DD1 situated again, I grabbed some of DH’s old socks to make tiny sweaters for our little additions. 

When I got back to the barn, the second two kids had nursed. DH kept working with the first while I used the scissors from my kidding kit to cut leg holes and make sure the boys could pee in their sweaters. After everyone had donned their new threads, we gave Snowflake a bit of feed and milked her again to syringe another 2ml into the first kid. 

(Somewhere in there DH dipped their navels in iodine too. I also did a quick sweep at some point after the arrival of the third kid to make sure she was done.) 

Everyone seemed pretty content and we were worn out. We decided to try to get a few minutes of sleep then check on them again. Snowflake still hadn’t passed her afterbirth when we left but she’d positioned herself directly in front of the kidding barrel opening and was quietly talking to her kids. 

It was after 3 before DD1 was comfortable enough to try to sleep and I was stuck on the loveseat with her. (At some point while I was “sleeping,” I turned the tv on and got kicked in the face while she was trying to get “comfortable” and knew that she kicked me.) I was back out at the barn a few minutes after 7. That made for a very short night! 

Snowflake is a FF, kidded on Day 147 with triplets, 2B/1D. Sire is Kyeema Ridge Michael. (His dam is Kyeema Ridge Niamh and his sire is Kyeema Ridge Hollywood and both are on their website. Her udder is awesome this year!) 

Birthweights
K4-White buckling-2.4#- Alvin
K5- Buckskin/White buckling-2.4# -Theodore “Theo”
K6-Red gold doeling- 1.9#- “Ariel”

4/8 weights at one day old
Alvin: 2.8
Theo:2.8
Ariel: 2.4

Alvin is the trouble maker that took forever to nurse properly. We didn’t know if he was stunned or just being a boy. I still haven’t visualized him nursing but he was bouncing around with a full belly this morning. I’ll continhe to keep a close eye on him as a precaution. 

Alvin and Theo are named after the Chipmunks by DD1. Lol She says Theo is lovable. Alvin will be wethered. I’ve talked to the breeder and she and I both agree that we are going to grow out and use Theo and see how he does. Snowflake’s udder looks really good and his sire’s side is very impressive. 

Now for the pics of this group...immediately after birth. 
These are Alvin. The first pic is my hand showing how small he is. 



 
DH took a pic of me cleaning Alvin off. (Nala is supervising from the chair that DS was hanging out in while he was waiting on kids.) 


 
Theo is in front of Snowflake. I’m cleaning off Ariel in a towel. 


 
Alvin trying to stand and Theo by Snowflake’s nose. 


 
These pics are after the sweaters. We didn’t get any good pics of Ariel before but didn’t realize that until the next day. This is Ariel. She also has a white tipped tail. 



Alvin in his sweater.


 
All three in the warming barrel when I got to the barn just after 7. They were not quite five hours old. Alvin is standing, Ariel is in the foreground, Theo is in the back. 



DD1 with Ariel in her coat! She’s absolutely in love with that goat kid! 



We had Snowflake on the milkstand yesterday morning to try another way to get Alvin to nurse. I also wanted to see what the other two did. Theo laid down while I was taking pics. I’m including to show his coloring. 


 
I’m holding Alvin and Ariel while DD1 gets Theo situated back into her coat. Didn’t want them falling on the milkstand while we switched out to see what Ariel would do. 


 
Cont’d on next post!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snowflake’s kids cont’d...

DH snapped this pic of all three right after sweaters were on. He had an extra heat lamp on Snowflake while we were out there. 


 
This was another pic from yesterday but from evening when we finally let our youngest two kiddos meet all of the babies. It was too chaotic to take them out while their dad was gone with everything going on. Alvin is very front with Theo beside him and Ariel in the back. I kept teasing the boys about their “preppy” sweaters because the seams were a bit different than the sock I cut for Ariel. 


 
Pics from this morning when I went out and found them in their heating barrel: 
Alvin in foreground, Theo standing over him, Ariel lying down. 
Ariel


Ariel to far left, Theo pushing her head up, Alvin is the blur.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Congrats on the cute kids! What colors did Nellie have?b/d?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

How sweet!  Love the cute names.  I am glad you have healthy goat kids.  Now for some healthy human kids, too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Kidding Cont’d....

Nellie’s 2018 Kidding Story

I wasn’t in the barn long yesterday morning before chaos hit. I was trying to get Alvin to nurse and noticed that Nellie was stringing discharge. DH came out a bit later with bottles for CeCe and Sparkle and got the call that his brother was broke down and needed picked up, north of Indianapolis. By that time, the rest of the morning chores needed conquered, human kids taken care of, prep for Easter party, etc. 

I didn’t stop all day except when I was sitting with Nellie to observe her or working with Alvin and nursing or dealing with DD2 going down for her nap. I made deviled eggs, checked Nellie frequently, worked with the “goofy” kid, managed the human kids, and somehow did the chores AND some dishes and laundry. 

Nellie kept stringing different lengths of mucus. Sometimes it was almost clear and other times it was amber. This lasted for what seemed like ALL day. 

She finally started legitimately started pushing and laid down sometime after 5. The first kid, Ella, came out only head first. Nellie didn’t have an issue pushing her out but I intervene quickly to clear her face. I about jumped up and down when I realized it was a doe. (If you recall, Nellie is our very sweet girl that has awesome milk stand manners and could probably hold an extended lactation but she is the only doe that I kept from that farm and Caramel picks on her. I REALLY wanted a doe from Nellie to keep to be her buddy and to see how King improved Nell’s udder would be just a plus.) DD1 had already said that she wanted to name Nellie’s doeling, Cinderella, so DH (who fell in love with her at first site) and I decided we’d call her Ella. We got her dried and weighed and sprayed her umbilicus with iodine and eventually had to block her in the heating barrel (with DH’s arm) because Nellie couldn’t leave her alone long enough to push again. 

Nellie finally started pushing again and the next two kids came in quick succession (this happened in both deliveries!) The second kid came out correctly and I could see the white on the poll as I busted the sac. I got the face cleared and was wiping the rest off to take her to Nell when the next kid was already started out. I noted that the second was a doe and handed her off to DH so I could deal with the third kid. We only expected twins and DH was laughing saying that she was going to give me triplet does! 

The third kid came out properly presented also. I once again saw a white poll as I broke the sac! Imagine our surprise when we realized how roaned up those last two were! We were being careful with which was which as we hadn’t found a way to tell them apart yet. 

Ella was ready to nurse so DH gave the second kid back to me and I worked on drying both and sprayed their umbilical areas with iodine. Ella latched and ate then DH helped me weigh the two roan girls. I also discovered that one had a black tail and one had a white tail. Aha! A way to tell them apart!! 

The two roan doelings nursed their first time with only a little guidance. Nellie’s afterbirth was partially out at that point so DH and I showered and went to my parents to see family that had come in for the holiday. 

The human kids met all SIX kids after the party (DD1 had met the first three that morning.) The excitement was contagious as they bounced from kidding pen to kidding pen and back again. They also named Nellie’s two roan does. All of the goat kids seemed to have full bellies and another attempt was made to make sure Alvin had a chance to nurse. 

We found Nellie’s girls with full bellies this morning. 

Nellie kidded 2/7/18 as a 2F (FF was a single buckling) on Day 144. Sire is our buck, King. We’ve opted to retain all three doelings for the time being and each will be paired with a different buck for breeding. 

Birthweights
K7- Black doeling- 2.4# - Cinderella “Ella”
K8- Roan Doeling, Black tail - 2.8#- Black Beauty “Beauty” 
K9- Roan Doeling, White tail- 2.2#- Perdita ”Perdy”

4/8 weights at just over 12 hrs old
Ella: 2.6
Beauty: 3.0
Perdy: 2.4

Now for the pics of this trio of doelings that was completely unexpected but we are very thankful for! 

Ella being cleaned by me and Nellie. 


 
DH trying to keep Ella in the hearing barrel so that Nellie could labor again. 


 
The two roan doelings side-by-side getting dried. (Perdy is toward to top of the pic and Beauty is toward the bottom of the pic.) 



DD2 meeting the baby girls last night. Nellie is hers. 


 
Heating barrel pics from when I went out to do Lamancha bottles last night. Ella is the only one I know for sure in these! Lol





 



Nellie when Ella came out to get a snack last night. 


Cont’d with more pics! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Nellie’s kidding cont’d...

DD2 and DS in with Nellie and her girls this morning. 


 
Nellie, the milk bar. Ella-L, Perdy-middle, and Beauty-R, under Nellie. 


 
Trying to get a good pic of all three girls...Ella under Nell’s nose, Perdy with the white tail, and Beauty closest to the barrel. 



Perdy (she’s named after the mother dog on 101 Dalmatians) 


 

Heating barrel pics from this afternoon: 
I know that this is Ella and Beauty because Perdy was out with Nellie and I got the above pic of her. 



Snowflake’s triplets all curled up! Theo is facing the camera, Alvin’s head is directly behind Theo’s, and Ariel is right behind Alvin. 

 

Jasmine was feeling left out and has been very curious...


 
Tried to get a pic of Diamond’s bucklings but it’s hard to do in the all boy pen! Knight is in the lower left corner, Jackson is standing on the ground, and Jericho is standing on the gate. 


 

I hope y’all enjoyed ALL of these pics. Lol I’ll try to keep them coming. We are done kidding until fall when we plan to have Caramel kid. 

Btw I slept well last night and through my 7:30 alarm this morning! lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh and I forgot to mention that when I was freezing outside with Snowflake, DH brought me a huge cup of decaf to warm me up!!!! Love that guy!!


----------



## horseymama2

Wow!  Back to back triplets!! They are all so cute!! Congratulaitons!


----------



## Devonviolet

I don't have much time to get online, lately. But, I'll so glad I was able to find the time to read through your kidding thread.

WOW!  You really went through the ringer with your precious goats!  What a trial with those breech trips.  But, good on you!  You did a great job helping them get out safely!

And I love the sweaters you made from your DH's socks!  ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!  Those wouldn't have come even close to fitting our 8 & 9 pound twins!

LOVE all the photos.  Your new darlings are absolutely precious!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

Kudos on the assist and grats on the kids! Nice coloration as well!


----------



## animalmom

Beautiful!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Weighed the 6 newest kids this morning. All are growing and one is growing very well! 

Snowflake’s Kids
DOB 4/7/18 Birthweights
K4-White buckling-2.4#- Alvin
K5- Buckskin/White buckling-2.4# -Theo
K6-Red doeling- 1.9#- “Ariel”

4/8
Alvin: 2.8
Theo:2.8
Ariel: 2.4

4/10
Alvin: 3.5
Theo: 3.5
Ariel: 3.0


Nellie’s Kids
DOB 4/7/18 Birthweights
K7- Black doeling- 2.4# - Ella
K8- Roan Doeling, Black tail - 2.8#- Beauty
K9- Roan Doeling, white tail- 2.2#- Perdy

4/8
Ella: 2.6
Beauty: 3.0
Perdy: 2.4

4/10
Ella: 2.8
Beauty: 3.5
Perdy: 2.6


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great that they are all gaining weight!!  I have watch our does with triplets actually rotate the kids out at feeding times so all of them get to nurse.


----------



## Devonviolet

That's awesome! Six beautiful kids that are thriving nicely!     What more could a goat mommy want???


----------



## Mike CHS

That makes it worth the effort.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Glad things are going well


----------



## RoahT

I just now caught up on all the past week's updates! Congratulations on all the adorable cutie pies!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks @RoahT. Going to weigh the little munchkins again today. I’d like to get some more pics to post.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Weighed babies today. All 6 are now 8 days old. They sure are growing fast! Birthweights in parenthesis. 

Snowflake’s Kids:
Alvin:5.5# (2.4)
Theo:5.0# (2.4)
Ariel:4.6# (1.9) 

Nellie’s Kids: 
Ella:4.1# (2.4)
Beauty:5.0# (2.8)
Perdy:4.1# (2.2)

I also attempted to weigh the chunky butt, Jasmine, to see how much she’s grown but she’s too big for my scales and the scale that I can stand on with her hasn’t come in. 

Attempts were also made at pics tonight. Ugh! For one, black goats are horrible to get pics of! (Sorry CeCe and Ella!) Two, baby goats don’t hold very still! Lol

My goal is to get really good pics of each kid in natural lighting. Snowflake’s kids are all very neat colored and I haven’t firmly identified the coloring of Ariel and Theo yet. 

Here’s the pics that I have for now. 
Ella-L, Beauty-center, Perdy-R



 
Perdy


 
Theo eating with Snowflake.


----------



## goats&moregoats

You have a whole lot of beautiful babies. I just read this whole thread..what an experience. enjoy & Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The 6 babies and their dams got released into the main group today. I left one of the heated barrels plugged in but they loved all of the extra space! Fortunately, not too much unrest between all of the adult females. Jasmine (Jan kid) play butted at a few of the babies but decided it was more fun to jump and run with them! 

Nellie with Snowflake peeking in from the edge. Kids are from back: Theo, Beauty, Ella



Nellie and Diamond have their rears in the bottom. Kids are back: L: Theo, R: Ariel. Front: L: Ella, R: Beauty. 


 
Snowflake’s kidding pen. I’ll have DH take down the barrier tonight. L: Alvin, R: Perdy


 
Front to back: Beauty, Perdy (peeking under Beauty), Alvin, Ella



Caramel’s fat side on the right with Diamond behind her. Jasmine looks huge next to the new babies! Front: Ella, Back: Beauty



The rotten Jasmine jumping on me for attention. She was pawing at me so none of the pics came out clear. Nellie is walking by. 



Theo moving out of the frame on the left with Ariel beside him. Beauty on the right in back with Jasmine watching. Diamond is on the front edge trying to get out to the milk stand so she can eat more feed! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Baby goats are the cutest!


----------



## Baymule

You are blessed with so many adorable kids! They are so cute.


----------



## promiseacres

definitely some cuties


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thank you! I’m a little partial. We got a few more pics tonight. The two bucklings will get disbudded tomorrow night. The girls haven’t come through yet. 

Alvin


 
Beauty


 
Ariel (showing her unique coloring - there are no chamoise in her line) 


 
Theo


 
Jasmine stole my chair!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Perdy has given us an eventful two days. (Full story under the farm journal.) She seems to be doing quite well. Whew! Now I just have to get her growing good. I was concerned about Nellie standing for her kids to nurse in the main pen and with Purdy’s
Issue yesterday, we moved that crew back to the kidding pen. I was right. Nell wasn’t standing like she should. I think we are now making progress though as I’ve seen kids nurse and weights will be monitored closely. Perdy is the smallest of the 6 and will get an extra chance to nurse each morning while Nell is on the stand to get an extra dose of feed to make sure she has what she needs to produce plenty of milk. 

Birthweights are in parenthesis. Kids will all be 2 weeks tomorrow. 

Snowflake’s Kids:
Alvin:6.1# (2.4)
Theo:5.9# (2.4)
Ariel:5.2# (1.9) 

Nellie’s Kids: 
Ella:5.0# (2.4)
Beauty:5.9# (2.8)
Perdy:4.6# (2.2)

Ariel was the smallest at birth and has two bigger brothers and a FF mama and has gained better than Perdy. Definitely need to make sure Nellie has what she needs and Perdy is getting to nurse. 

Nellie and Beauty


 
Jasmine eating with the big girls. (Snowflake far L, Diamond front, DD2 in right front corner, Caramel sharing a pan with Jasmine- Caramel isn’t all bad) 



The boys. Knight front, Jericho butt to camera, Jackson to Jericho’s right, King in back.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I also asked some genetic/color specialists about what color Ariel and Theo happen to be. They are a dark red gold. We love it!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Disbudding finally occurred tonight. DH held and I used the iron. The first one was nerve wracking and we did the one that is to be wethered (Alvin.) Copper rings weren’t perfect or as defined as I’d hoped but I was afraid to get him too hot so I stopped. I really think he will be fine though. 

We also did Theo, Ariel, and Beauty. All three were uneventful and went well. Copper rings were much better and I gained confidence. 

Decided to hold off a few days on Perdy and Ella. Their heads are shaved so other than hearing the iron, it shouldn’t take too long. 

We separated Snowflake’s kids and Beauty into one of the kidding pens and Jasmine into her dog crate last night. Ella and Perdy were left with Nellie since they were still catching up and I’m not really ready to stress Perdy quite yet since she was stuck not too long ago. Either way, I had three Does to milk this morning. 

Diamond gave her usual 2 cups though a bit over that. 

Snowflake milked just over two cups also. Her orifices are awesome! I’d like her teats to be a bit bigger for hand milking but I’m hoping that dam raising helps that some, especially since she’s a FF. We’d gotten her on the stand the last five or so days each morning to get her used to the routine and her udder being handled. The extra feed didn’t hurt any either. We were just milking out a little without forcing a letdown. She only ever squatted and shuffled her feet but it paid off! She leaned against the wall but never did anything otherwise to complicate milking her. Knowing that I was putting her back with young trips to nurse, I didn’t do an additional letdown as I wanted to leave them plenty. Her udder also wasn’t right when I got done. 8 hr fill. (Remember that I mentioned that she was against the wall.) 


 

 

Nellie got on the stand too. She milked just over a half cup with a second letdown too. I wasn’t going to buy her udder was still tight. I did see her nurse Ella and Perdy while I was going back and forth with Diamond and Snowflake. 

Milk supply for DD2 is looking much better for the next several months! 

I also weighed all 6 of the youngest babies today. They are two weeks and two days. Weights were when I milked this morning. 

Snowflake’s Kids:
Alvin:6.6# (2.4)
Theo:6.1# 2.4)
Ariel:5.5# (1.9) 

Nellie’s Kids: 
Ella:5.7# (2.4)
Beauty:6.1# (2.8)
Perdy:5.7# (2.2) She was also weighed on 4/21 to make sure she was growing despite getting stuck in the hay feeder and she weighed 5.2 then. (Prior was 4.6 on 4/20.) 

We are still watching them all closely. Ariel was the smallest at birth. Overall, Snowflake is growing her trips better than Nellie is at this point. We may go back to feeding Nellie’s girls on the stand if they aren’t gaining but I think she’s doing better in her separate pen. 

Made some decisions on boys too. Jericho (just now 12 weeks today) and Alvin (when he’s old enough) will be wethered. A friend is coming tomorrow to pick one to be a companion for her pet doe as her old horse died and the doe is lonely. Whichever one she doesn’t take will become the “heat detector” in our doe herd once he’s sterile. 

I’ll try to get some pics of the goat kids soon. They are growing and pretty cute!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear things are going well with the milk supply. That has to be a relief for you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Completely! I’m planning to get a supply stored in the freezer. Excess after that might go to making other things but that may also have to wait until next year when the herd is larger.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so do you plan to stagger kiddings to have fresh milk all year long?


----------



## goats&moregoats

Glad things are smoothing out for you. A good milk supply means goats get to stay...Yay! I so enjoy reading your journal.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yes. We plan to do March/April kiddings and another set in October. 

It will take us a bit to get on that schedule. The Lamanchas won’t be one until Feb so I’d like to catch their heats in Jan and breed them if big enough. That puts us kidding them in June which isn’t preferred but I hate to wait another year to start our Mini program. 

So far the only doe that we plan to breed for April/May unless production drops on one of our does in milk now is Jasmine (will be a year in Jan.) I’m afraid to push these April-born doelings too hard and most will get freshened next fall unless some amaze me with their size. Time will tell on that one but Beauty is much larger than the other three so I’m thinking she may be big enough to have June kids with the LM girls. 

I’m also getting 2 more ND does that I go Fri to pick out but won’t be ready for a few weeks. They range in age from 4/1 to 4/22. I have five to pick from and only one dam is a FF, from three sets of twins and one set of quads that had a doa buckling. Hoping that means they will grow really well! Decisions, decisions!!!! (There are 2 buckskins and 3 Black with varying amounts of white.) 

We have the start of ND lines with extended lactations so that the Does don’t have to be freshened every year. Some will go 18 mos and others 2 yrs before freshening again. I love the babies but I need milk more than I need babies! 

I’m hoping the Minis will do extended lactation also. Jackson and Jasmine are sired by a buck that his dam will hit two years in milk as a FF. Both these goats will be instrumental in my breeding program. Jackson will sire one set of foundation Minis but I haven’t decided if I want to use him on CeCe or Sparkle first. That may be decided by one of my other bucks matching up with a particular LM doe. Letting everyone grow for now. (Knight is homozygous polled- he’s thrown about 70% polled at his prior home. That’s not everything and won’t be the decision maker but I think a line of polled Minis would be really neat!) 

I realize that CeCe and Sparkle will have to freshen every year and the jury is still out on Diamond, Snowflake, and Caramel. Nellie was hard to dry off despite being bred so I’m thinking she will go at least 18 mos. 

Caramel was only dried off because she could have been bred and I didn’t want to take a chance on causing problems. She will be bred on her next cycle to Knight. That’ll give me Sept/Oct kids depending on when she gets covered. 

Random thought: I feel like my herd is very much black and white, with variations of each, roaming included! The exceptions are Knight (dark buckskin,) Sparkle (chami-LM), and then the two kids from Snowflake that I’m keeping, Theo and Ariel (red gold.) I don’t see it staying that way over time because I’m thinking those two bucks will bring lots of variety. I do want a chami ND, a chocolate of either ND or LM or Mini, and a buckskin ND. I’ll prob pick a buckskin on Fri or get one from my own breedings. I’ll have to purchase a chami ND and a chocolate at some point. (I know color doesn’t milk but if I’m milking them, I may as well like their color!) I also like the kids being able to tell everyone apart.

Ella, Beauty, and Perdy are black or black/white with roaming. One will end up crossed with Jackson and that will produce even more black and white! Lol Also if I cross Jackson to CeCe, that’s even more black and white. I have to say that I want one that’s marked splashy kind of like a Holstein. I think it’s fun to see what you get. 

Now that I’ve rambled on and on, I’ll stop other than saying that I won’t be that person that breeds for color or blue eyes or polled. To me that’s just something that can be an added bonus, milk and conformation are more important.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> The 6 babies and their dams got released into the main group today. I left one of the heated barrels plugged in but they loved all of the extra space! Fortunately, not too much unrest between all of the adult females. Jasmine (Jan kid) play butted at a few of the babies but decided it was more fun to jump and run with them!



Your baby goats are so cute!!!  _(To self: I'm not getting goats, I'm not getting goats, I'm not getting goats....)_ lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

goats&moregoats said:


> Glad things are smoothing out for you. A good milk supply means goats get to stay...Yay! I so enjoy reading your journal.



Thank you! I’m really enjoying my dairy herd and sharing them with the BYH fam!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

RollingAcres said:


> Your baby goats are so cute!!!  _(To self: I'm not getting goats, I'm not getting goats, I'm not getting goats....)_ lol



You sound like my current obsession with all of these cute rabbit kits that are being posted. I keep talking myself out of raising rabbits! Lol


----------



## RollingAcres

Well I *need* to have reasons to raise them and being pets isn't a good enough reason for me! lol


----------



## Southern by choice

After Cici and Sparkle freshen the first time and you re breed them for a 2F you should be able to keep them in milk. Definitely wait for the second udder though. 
Different line but Trouble will stay in milk pretty much indefinitely. We only bred her this year and dried her off because I may be selling Henry, and I want Henry kids with her.


----------



## Latestarter

Wehner Homestead said:


> The Lamanchas won’t be one until Feb so I’d like to catch their heats in Jan and breed them if big enough.


  I hope they have a heat in Jan for you. Depending on their size (rather than age), you may be able to breed them in December... That will put them at 15 months when they kid... Will be interesting to see when they start and how long they continue to cycle as you're further north and days will get shorter faster and earlier as well as temp drops earlier.



Wehner Homestead said:


> (I know color doesn’t milk but if I’m milking them, I may as well like their color!) I also like the kids being able to tell everyone apart.


 I look at all your baby cow/bull pictures that you post and they all look the same to me except the white and black one... 




Wehner Homestead said:


> I won’t be that person that breeds for color or blue eyes or polled. To me that’s just something that can be an added bonus, milk and conformation are more important.



Why not breed for ALL of those things? Would take potentially a little longer to breed in all the various variables you're looking for, but you're YOUNG and have time yet to do it. (one of the things I had set out wanting to do but now realize I doubt I'll have the years available to finish).


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> After Cici and Sparkle freshen the first time and you re breed them for a 2F you should be able to keep them in milk. Definitely wait for the second udder though.
> Different line but Trouble will stay in milk pretty much indefinitely. We only bred her this year and dried her off because I may be selling Henry, and I want Henry kids with her.




Ooohhh! Interesting to know! I might try that. We shall see. Probably depends on if I have what I need as far as bucks and does for the Mini program.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Latestarter said:


> I hope they have a heat in Jan for you. Depending on their size (rather than age), you may be able to breed them in December... That will put them at 15 months when they kid... Will be interesting to see when they start and how long they continue to cycle as you're further north and days will get shorter faster and earlier as well as temp drops earlier.
> 
> I look at all your baby cow/bull pictures that you post and they all look the same to me except the white and black one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not breed for ALL of those things? Would take potentially a little longer to breed in all the various variables you're looking for, but you're YOUNG and have time yet to do it. (one of the things I had set out wanting to do but now realize I doubt I'll have the years available to finish).




I’ll be monitoring the size of the LM girls but don’t want to push them too hard. That is interesting points about their cycles being potentially different. We will have to wait and see.

That’s funny! Even the kids can tell most of them apart. I realize that it’s because we are used to them and can differentiate their characteristics. Growing up, I couldn’t figure out how my grandpa told all the black cows apart. He put number tags in them to help everyone else. We do the same. 

Some of our cows are hard to tell apart from a distance. Here are some of the characteristics that I use to tell who is who: Georgia has a higher tail head, Melody is leggier and not as thick as some of the others, Dolly has a distinct head shape and so does Maxine (smaller build.) Also, Gatlin had her tail stepped on as a calf so her switch is missing. Sydney had frostbite so she has smaller ears and a shorter tail. 

As far as color, I’ll add them as I can afford to. It’s not a priority. (To get a chami ND or chocolate, they have to have a parent that is that color. I don’t have any that would even be hiding that color under white so they will have to be purchased at a later time.) 

As far as being young, I don’t know what the long-term future holds. I’ll have goats for milk as long as DD2 is at home. After that, I don’t know what I’ll want to do. For the short term, I wish I could make as much as I do as a nurse from the farm...


----------



## horseymama2

I wish I could make as much from my little place as I do being a teacher... Some days I would love to do nothing but farm. 

I think I would like to breed for polled...It would be nice not to have to worry about dehorning.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I used to think the same about polled but since I actually got to have someone teach us how and watch/help me do one, then I was nervous on the first on my own but the next three weren’t too bad at all. I’ve got two more to do tomorrow night. It isn’t my favorite thing to do but for someone that thought she wanted to be a vet (God had other plans), I enjoy working on my own animals. 

Life would be much less complicated if I could stay home and earn enough income to pay bills off the farm. Instead, I work weekends while DH works M-F. It’s hard to not have time off together but we are trying to make it work and get projects done.


----------



## Latestarter

You gotta do what you gotta do now, so that you don't HAVE to do it 30 years from now, when I can vouch for the fact that it's a whole heckuva lot more difficult and disliked.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Disbudded the last two doelings tonight. Went well. I weighed the other four but forgot those two with being focused on their disbudding so I’ll weigh them in the morning and post them all then.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Babies are getting more adventurous outside! 

Nellie’s trips: top to bottom: Beauty, Perdy, Ella (Diamond and Caramel are in the edge) 



Snowflake’s trips: front to back: Ariel, Theo, Alvin



Herd!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DH and I’ve been trying to make some decisions on our goats. As we discussed who we intended to breed to who, we realized that we don’t intend to use Jackson much (Diamond’s buckling that we planned to retain.) Snowflake’s udder is so much better than Diamond’s and the paternal genetics in Snowflake’s kids are more impressive (udders and production) so we will be castrating both Jackson and Jericho on Friday. Jackson will be kept as our pet wether. 

Alvin will be castrated also when he’s a bit older. Theo will be retained as a buck and we intend to use him pretty heavily in our ND and our Mini program.


----------



## Hens and Roos

decisions are always something that has to be done- for us all the bucklings will most likely become wethers.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s been several days since we weighed the kids and they are due to be weighed again. Just didn’t get the weights posted.

Perdy looks smaller than the others so we have been leaving her at night and pulling Jasmine, Snowflake’s trips, and Nellie’s other two. This has made for a lopsided udder for Nell every morning but I’m anxious to see how Perdy’s weight compares now.

As y’all know, we had 2 sets of trips born in just under 18 hrs the first part of April. We are dam raising so they aren’t pocket goats but some come up for attention or get curious or don’t seem fazed by us. Five of the six cuddle in when picked up like they enjoy the attention. The only one that doesn’t is Alvin. He absolutely hates any kind of contact. In fact, dealing with his is a nightmare. He screams every time he’s touched, is the most difficult to catch, avoids humans at all cost...he’s the biggest of the six so it’s not like he’s not growing good...he was the one that was stuck and seemed stunned and had some difficulty getting the idea of nursing after I pulled him. Do you think it’s possible he has some brain damage from being stuck in the birth canal??

Edited to add: Diamond’s triplets acted like the other five and still do. Jasmine plays hard to get once in awhile (like it’s a game) but readily climbs on me any time I’m in the pen.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are having to learn a whole new technique with our group of ram lambs.  Their personalities are nothing like the groups of ewes. We had to lure them into the catch pen this afternoon and keep them overnight so we can take them to the sale tomorrow and they do hold a grudge.  I worked them in the catch chute the other day and pulled them from their dams so they haul butt whenever I'm around now.  Teresa had to offer grain in the shelter in order to get them to come in.   We need to leave fairly early tomorrow for the sale and I wasn't sure we could get them to cooperate.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m way overdue for an update on our growing kids! The younger group is just over five weeks old. We weighed them on 5/10. I have their birth weight in parenthesis first followed by a comma and their 5/1 weight so y’all can get an idea on their growth.

Snowflake’s Kids:
Alvin: 10.7 (2.4, 8.8)
Theo: 9.4 (2.4, 7.7)
Ariel: 8.8 (1.9, 7.0)

Nellie’s Kids:
Ella: 9.2 (2.4, 7.1)
Beauty: 9.9 (2.8, 8.4)
Perdy: 8.3 (2.2, 6.6)

We let Perdy stay with Nellie overnight for 4 nights and could see a difference. We are now leaving Perdy and Ariel with their dams every other night and will weigh again later this week. 

I snapped some candid pics with my phone real quick this morning. 

Diamond nursing Jasmine. (Yes, that’s a mineral block for goats. They ignored it so it got dumped out so loose mineral could be put in the tub. They now think it’s a toy.) 



 
Nellie is trying to escape her little piranhas! Ella is climbing in the pink pan, Perdy is toward the back and Beauty’s head is hiding behind Nellie. 


 
Snowflake gets thoroughly annoyed with three trying to nurse at once! Bottom front is Theo, the white-tipped tail is Ariel, and Alvin is in the back. 


 
Caramel will hopefully join this thread officially in October. She was exposed yesterday to Knight. 145 days would be 10/5. 


 
Jackson is a sweetheart.


 
Jericho with part of Jackson in the lower part of the pic. 


 
Nosy boys looking for some action! Lol. Knight-L, King-R


 
Small pen used to contain kids at night so dams can be milked each morning. 


 
Sparkle and CeCe. I know they don’t technically go on this thread but their pic was taken in succession with the others so here they are.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice, we are way behind on getting weights on our kids!


----------



## Latestarter

I don't weigh my kids...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Latestarter I don’t see that being a problem as long as everyone is growing good and you only milk your Does on more of an as needed basis. 

I weigh mine to track growth since there have been triplets. My fear is one kid getting pushed out. This got extreme with Diamond having the one small Doeling and two much larger bucklings. Jasmine’s growth could’ve been very stunted if we hadn’t monitored her. That made me leery with these two sets and I’ve gotten more accustomed to knowing that they are growing well. 

I also like knowing that the kids are gaining well before I start pulling them for 8 hrs so that we can get some of the milk too. 

Different situations call for different management.


----------



## Latestarter

Just hoped I wasn't being a "bad" goat daddy...   It seems I kinda do quite a few things different than many...


----------



## RoahT

Latestarter said:


> Just hoped I wasn't being a "bad" goat daddy...   It seems I kinda do quite a few things different than many...


you're not.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think that picture of Jackson (if that's the wide eyed white one) needs to be submitted for Picture of The Week.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mike CHS said:


> I think that picture of Jackson (if that's the wide eyed white one) needs to be submitted for Picture of The Week.



I’ll do that!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Here’s a pic of some of the crew. These are the 7 that get separated from their dams at night. 



 

 
DD2 and I actually got in with them but I was making sure they didn’t jump on her and didn’t get any pics.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ariel found a hiding spot this morning.


----------



## Southern by choice

She is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> She is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She’s my Snowflake Doeling and a complete sweetheart! She climbs in my lap and leans in for scratches!!!


----------



## RoahT

How sweet!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Weaned Alvin and Theo tonight. We are short on pens with the biggest group being the four adult Nigerian Does and their doelings, otherwise it’s pairs and Blossom as a single. Ended up putting Alvin and Theo in with Jackson and Jericho. Will see how it works out. They have lots of space so I’m hoping they don’t get picked on. 

Clockwise from lower left is Jackson, Theo, Alvin, and Jericho. 


 

Got a pic of the girls when they were pulled from their dams tonight. (That’s when the two bucklings were pulled to the buckling pen.) These are the five doelings born here. We will be retaining all with the idea of seeing what our genetics can do and see how our attempts to breed up work out. 

Top to bottom is Jasmine, Ariel, Ella (all black and parallel to fence so she’s hard to see,) Perdy, and Beauty. 



 

Trying to decide if we will wean the girls in one or two groups. Considered weaning Jasmine and Beauty together, then waiting a month to do the last three. Hmmm...the younger two sets are 9 weeks today.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Been awhile on this thread...still haven’t weaned any of the doelings born here.  Jasmine is almost 8 months and I really need to get on it. The other 4: Ariel, Elly (used to be Ella but DD2 names her kitten that), Beauty, and Perdy are five months old. 

In other news, Caramel is bred! Knight bred her on 5/13 and 145 days would 10/5. I could feel babies moving this morning and she’s started a little udder. I’m very excited! She kidded twin bucklings Apr 2017 as a FF. 

Caramel is Snowflake’s full sister but from a different kidding. She was in milk as a FF when I bought her last year and was a brat to milk. I’m hoping that she and I bond through the kidding process this year and things go smoother. 

She wouldn’t stand for an udder pic but I did get these of her. (Snowflake makes an appearance in both pics.) 



 


 
I’m guessing two or three...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Took pics of Caramel six days ago and she’s grown even more! I was also able to get an udder pic with a little effort. Her udder has grown some too. I also checked her ligs just as something I’ll do once in awhile until she gets closer and there are softening for sure! Reminder of stats: Caramel will be a 2F, Day 145 is 10/5. I’m thinking at least three!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Got pics of Caramel again yesterday. Day 145 is 10/5. She has about 3 weeks left. I can tell that her udder is fuller.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel is due in a little over two weeks. Day 145 is 10/5. She’s a 2F and her first round wasn’t here. I did get these pics of her last night. Her body shape is changing and ligs aren’t tight. I’m wondering if she’s one that fills up last minute...


----------



## misfitmorgan

Anything new?

When are/were the lamancha due?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I actually took a few new pics of Caramel tonight! She’s due in about 10 days...Day 145 is 10/5. Need to get a kidding stall ready. All of the other pens are occupied. 

Caramel is a stinker and didn’t want to cooperate...her udder is definitely twice the size since the last pics. 



 


 

The Lamanchas aren’t bred yet. They won’t be a year old until Feb. Plan is for them to kid in April.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Oh i see so you won't be breeding the lamancha until december. We have some young ones we will be breeding late or waiting on too.

Caramel definitely looks like she is one of those last minute fill goats. Our boer goat did that as an FF.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel is getting closer...I’m thinking twins.  for doelings! Day 145 is Friday so today is Day 143. Udder is fuller but still not to capacity and she has started dropping. Ligs are soft and deep but still present. I’m checking them twice daily. 



 


Of course Diamond had to block the hips in this one AND stick out her tongue! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think we are in GO mode. Caramel is doing small pushes, her udder has ballooned over the course of the day, she’s pacing, and she’s had some discharge. Also extremely vocal and loving (both unusual.) Yesterday was Day 145. 

These pics are from this afternoon. 



Udder pic is courtesy of DD1. I had to hold Caramel so it’s not the greatest pic. Her udder is quite big and actually got bigger before I checked on her the next time and is even bigger now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Some pics of Spring babies and their dams that I took today. 

Nellie and her crew:

Beauty



Beauty-L, Perdy-R


 
Mama Nell and Elly. Nellie is my heart!!



Elly checking out my jeans. 



Nell and her crew. Beauty laying in pan, standing: Nellie-L, Perdy-center, Elly-R. 


Another pic of Nellie and her crew! Elly in front, Beauty still laying in pan, Perdy standing behind Beauty with Nellie standing in the back.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Diamond and Jasmine: (Diamond’s boys got taken to market this week.) 

Diamond



I thought I got a pic of Jasmine chewing on the seat of my pants but it’s not on my phone so I took another while sitting with Caramel. She’s about 3/4 the size of her mother.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Snowflake and Ariel: 

Ariel


 
Ariel peeking under Mom.


 
Mom and daughter talking to me. 


 
Snowflake smiling! Lol


 

Theo with crazy hair. (Alvin is his companion but no new pics.)


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the black & white "group".  Just eye candy.  

Your hay makes lovely bedding.   I hate the expense & "waste" because I can't raise it to help offset prices.  You have some good stuff!   Kudos.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Mini Horses I’m a sucker for the ones that get picked on so we have a tendency to cause waste because I always throw extra in random pans so that everyone can eat. The barn will eventually be set up with extra hay feeders that are spread out so that everyone stands a fair chance.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel is up and down. She’s pawing and talking. She’s also licked me! Totally not her!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel is up and down. She’s pawing and talking. She’s also licked me! Totally not her! 

I really wish she’d just lay down and get it over with though.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks @Mike CHS!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hanging out with an antsy goat in the barn. 
Mosquitos are biting in October in case anyone is wondering. 

Updated udder pic: 



 

She also keeps sitting!


----------



## Mini Horses

soon, babies soon!   I'm thinking trips.


----------



## Latestarter

Very nice pics. Especially liked the one sharing your pretty smiling face. Good to see you happy!  the birth is soon and uneventful!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DH thinks triplet does... time will tell. DD1 has been brainstorming names.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hate it when they lay down with their rear up against something!


----------



## Latestarter

Just hope she doesn't back up to a water trough or pail...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Trough is hung just above her tail height so she can reach to drink since it’s full but shouldn’t be able to drop a kid in it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it goes well!  Don't know why a sitting doe makes me nervous... maybe just because she could be full of babies that make it hard for her to breathe when she's lying down.  Hope it goes well and can't wait to see what she has for you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The sitting freaks me out! Not sure what’s up and I’ll have to get some sleep to process it all but I pulled twin does and both have nursed with a little help. I’ll give details after some sleep.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Wehner Homestead said:


> Diamond and Jasmine: (Diamond’s boys got taken to market this week.)
> 
> Diamond
> View attachment 53006
> I thought I got a pic of Jasmine chewing on the seat of my pants but it’s not on my phone so I took another while sitting with Caramel. She’s about 3/4 the size of her mother.
> View attachment 53007


You mean you got rid of those handsome boys??


----------



## MiniSilkys

Congrats on two cute does.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MiniSilkys said:


> You mean you got rid of those handsome boys??



Yes. I bought the doe bred with an agreement that bucks from that breeding couldn’t be registered without her approval. Diamond’s udder didn’t meet standards and she agreed to let me keep one if I wanted and register it but not to sell as a herd sire. Her udder isn’t convincing enough to duplicate. I’ll be breeding to improve her udder. 

I was raised with beef cattle. You send animals to market. It may be a bit callous but animals that aren’t fed at home for the freezer or kept to reproduce or aren’t sold for breeding purposes, go to market.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I wish I could have gotten them to bred with. I have pygmy's so so Diamond's udder wouldn't be a factor.


----------



## Latestarter

Jeeze Mini... have you looked at craigslist? Here there are boy goats out the wazoo for cheap. I would think come kid weaning season, there would be all kinds of "unwanted" nigie boys available for you there.

ETA: Grats on two new doelings! Don't get much better n' that.   the "ETA" because I'm up with reflux and not thinking straight/missing the obvious.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses

Adorable girls!   OK, I love the speckled b/w!   I mean, how cute will that be jumping all over the place?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I hated to hear your reflux dilemma, and your coffee ban. I thought abt peppermint tea because I use it in winter when congested, but you said its off limits. What abt Chamomile tea? It soothes me. Hoping you can find a substitute that works for you besides just broth.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Latestarter said:


> Jeeze Mini... have you looked at craigslist? Here there are boy goats out the wazoo for cheap. I would think come kid weaning season, there would be all kinds of "unwanted" nigie boys available for you there.
> 
> ETA: Grats on two new doelings! Don't get much better n' that.   the "ETA" because I'm up with reflux and not thinking straight/missing the obvious.


I've heard too much bad stuff about craigslist. I don't do social media. No facebook, twitter, instagram, nothing like that unless you consider BYH social media. How cheap do you mean? I don't have any other income except what I get from egg and vegetable sales. I'm also a full time student at UTM.


----------



## Latestarter

prices here won't reflect prices there... you just have to search. There's "bad stuff" everywhere, and yes, BYH is also a form of social media. Most of the time, you can tell a "good" ad from a questionable one just by reading it. They are generally pretty obvious. If not, they should become so when you actually try to contact the poster. I've sold goats on CL and have had no issues at all.  You could also advertise yourself, looking for a healthy nigie buck with little $$ available to spend. You might be pleasantly surprised. Someone might have one they've been trying to get rid of unsuccessfully and may contact you and give it to you.

ETA: sorry for hijacking your thread WH...


----------



## MiniSilkys

Latestarter said:


> prices here won't reflect prices there... you just have to search. There's "bad stuff" everywhere, and yes, BYH is also a form of social media. Most of the time, you can tell a "good" ad from a questionable one just by reading it. They are generally pretty obvious. If not, they should become so when you actually try to contact the poster. I've sold goats on CL and have had no issues at all.  You could also advertise yourself, looking for a healthy nigie buck with little $$ available to spend. You might be pleasantly surprised. Someone might have one they've been trying to get rid of unsuccessfully and may contact you and give it to you.
> 
> ETA: sorry for hijacking your thread WH...


Latestarter! There is a new emergency goat posting. Could you view it? It is by B&B Happy Goats. New owner with a 8 month old niggie in labor!! No vet around!


----------



## Latestarter

Just responded... Thanks


----------



## MiniSilkys

Latestarter said:


> Just responded... Thanks


Thank you, too. I hate to see kids die but I hate it even worse when the mother does.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So I promised y’all more details and I’m finally getting a chance to do that. 

For those that don’t know Caramel’s history, she is a pain. She was fine at the farm that she was born at and when I bought her in milk in Nov, she threw fits on the milkstand, was aggressive toward my other Nigerians, dropped her milk production, and threw such a bad fit of just screaming one day that I called her breeder AND Southern to make sure she was okay. I ended up drying her off and breeding her again. My hope was that we would bond and be on a better footing. 

During her pregnancy, Caramel continued to pick on Nellie but mostly left everyone else alone. 

Friday, I noticed that Caramel was more standoffish about the other does being near her and was hanging along the walls of the stall and wouldn’t go outside. Her udder has grown some and her Ligs were gone in the morning but back that evening. 

Saturday morning, Ligs were gone again. Udder just slightly larger, definitely dropped more. More vocal. Didn’t want any other goats in her space. Still eating. I checked her every 1-2 hrs all day. 

Sat evening her udder had increased from one check to the next. She had some clear discharge, was much more vocal, and had begun pacing. Caramel just progressed from there. I stayed with her. 

My concerns were that she wouldn’t just lay down and push, that she kept sitting on her haunches, and then she started grinding her teeth. There had been no real progress by that point and I was terrified of her wearing down. She was becoming increasingly vocal by the minute. 

I ended up checking her and she wasn’t fully dilated but I could feel four feet. I slowly massaged her to finish dilating her and found a nose in the meantime. I found the front legs that went with that head and started pulling. The gold doe with extensive white was out first. Got her dry and breathing good and dipped her navel. Caramel helped clean her but never stopped talking. 

Finally Caramel laid down and tried a few weak, irregular pushes and a bag appeared with no signs of a kid and no additional contractions. I went back in and found a deep kid that I pulled on out. This was the dark buckskin doe. She was also cleaned up and had her navel dipped. Caramel was still talking. 

We waited awhile and she was up and down and nursed the two with some assistance and wasn’t doing any contracting so I checked again and only found the placenta. 

Came in at almost 2am. Back out before 7 to check on everyone. First doe was nursing on her own, the second needed some guidance. Tonight both are nursing well. 

With the before and after midnight, we are going with both born on 10/7. 

Stats: 
K10- gold with extensive white Doeling- Snow White- 3.0#
K11- dark buckskin with extensive white Doeling- Rapunzel- 2.8#

I weighed the girls again tonight and both weighed 3#. One is gaining and one is maintaining. I’ll weigh them again in the morning. 

Now for pics! These are from the middle of the night. 

Caramel with Snow White. 



 
Shows some of Snow White’s gold showing through. 



Snow White standing and Rapunzel getting her bath. 


 
Both kids. You can tell Caramel is talking in this pic. I love the variation in their markings! 



Snow White trying to nurse my pants! 


 
Caramel and Rapunzel. I finally got my buckskin!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Wehner Homestead said:


> that she kept sitting on her haunches, and then she started grinding her teeth.


Have you seen that? That is how my doe was before she died.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  You done good!  Beautiful girls too


----------



## Ridgetop

Beautiful kids.  The darker one is very flashy - she will catch the judge's eye!  Hopefully her udder turns out nice. 

You were absolutely right to pull them.  I would rather be aggressive and pull when in doubt than chance losing the kids.  Glad you pulled them.  Feeling 4 feet at once meant a bad presentation so happy you corrected it!  Pulling the second one was definitely the right choice.  From the symptoms it sounds like she was having a hard time with the first one and exhausted by the time the second one needed to be pushed out. 

Congratulations on two darling does!


----------



## Devonviolet

Aw, what beautiful little girls.  Twin doelings!  That’s a true blessing! You did a great job.  Kidding is so stressful!  But, ah the rewards make it all worth it!


----------



## Devonviolet

Pastor Dave said:


> I hated to hear your reflux dilemma, and your coffee ban. I thought abt peppermint tea because I use it in winter when congested, but you said its off limits. What abt Chamomile tea? It soothes me. Hoping you can find a substitute that works for you besides just broth.


I have had a lot of trouble with refulx, over the years.  Nothing truly worked, until I hit on taking baking soda in water.  1/4 tsp of baking soda in a half cup of water does the trick. It causes some burping and the pain is gone.

Occasionally, I will have chest/back pressure, from excess acid.  The first time it happened, I thought I was having a heart attack.  I decided to try baking soda, and after burping, the pressure went away. YAY!

After changing my diet, leaving out acid causing foods, and eating more alkaline foods, I don’t have problems with reflux anymore.  A simple thing like lemon squeezed in my water, helps make my body more alkaline. Also, eating greens is alkalizing for the body.  Carbonated beverages, sugar, fried foods, coffee and alcohol, are among the worst acid forming foods.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

MiniSilkys said:


> Have you seen that? That is how my doe was before she died.



I’ve not seen a doe sit like that before. That’s the main reason why I went ahead and checked her. I don’t regret it. It would’ve bothered me to sit and watch her any longer.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Devonviolet said:


> I have had a lot of trouble with refulx, over the years.  Nothing truly worked, until I hit on taking baking soda in water.  1/4 tsp of baking soda in a half cup of water does the trick. It causes some burping and the pain is gone.
> 
> Occasionally, I will have chest/back pressure, from excess acid.  The first time it happened, I thought I was having a heart attack.  I decided to try baking soda, and after burping, the pressure went away. YAY!
> 
> After changing my diet, leaving out acid causing foods, and eating more alkaline foods, I don’t have problems with reflux anymore.  A simple thing like lemon squeezed in my water, helps make my body more alkaline. Also, eating greens is alkalizing for the body.  Carbonated beverages, sugar, fried foods, coffee and alcohol, are among the worst acid forming foods.



@Devonviolet I know you aren’t on here enough to stay caught up on everything but I have bile reflux, not acid reflux. The restrictions are much stricter. I’m sure you’ll come across my post about it eventually.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We’ve weighed the babies at least once a day. I think it’s ingrained in me from all of the triplets earlier this year. 

They are gaining weight and have full bellies. Caramel’s udder was lopsided so I milk out just shy of a pint of colostrum this morning! 

I’ll try to do another post tomorrow with weights and pics.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

These are more pictures from Sunday. Since the kids were born just after midnight, we were out there with them a lot.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I weighed the kids yesterday. They would’ve been close to 48 hrs old when I weighed them. Both weighed 3.5# so both are gaining since their Birthweights were 2.8# and 3.0#. 

I’ve been milking Caramel each morning. It started because her udder was lopsided but I’ve kept it up to help with her production, keeping her udder even, and to help her cooperate with me. (She was a nightmare on the stand for me after I bought her in milk.) I’m actually feeding her a bit in the pen and milking her right where she is. 

Yesterday morning...
Rapunzel


 
Snow White




This morning:


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Also took a pic of Snowflake’s udder this morning. She’s a FF, kidded 4/7 with trips, only the Doeling (Ariel) is still nursing but pulled for 8 hrs at night, I get about 2.5 cups once a day.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the kids! They are so adorable. Good job on saving kids & dam! Hate it when they get tangled.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hey! @Goat Whisperer is mail running normally down there? I need to mail in some registrations to ADGA and hated to risk it during the hurricane and flooding.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hey! @Goat Whisperer is mail running normally down there? I need to mail in some registrations to ADGA and hated to risk it during the hurricane and flooding.


As far as I know everything is running okay. I just sent some registrations in and had them back within 2 weeks.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Goat Whisperer said:


> As far as I know everything is running okay. I just sent some registrations in and had them back within 2 weeks.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Placed a heater barrel in with the babies when the temps dropped Thursday night. Had to turn on the heat in the house so figured the babies needed some more warmth. 

I’ll try to get some new pics and of course weights on them in a bit.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Weighed the twins last night...
Snow White 4.8#
Rapunzel 4.6#

The twins are gaining faster than the triplets. (Makes sense just a switch after 3 sets of trips this year.) 

I need to shave their heads tomorrow and see if they are polled. Would be nice if both are and I don’t have to get the dehorning iron out again this year. 

Milked Caramel this morning as her udder seemed quite full. I took about a cup when the kids took over for their full.

Pics are from this evening. I took about 50 and these are the three that aren’t a blur!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Recap of the statistics for the year: 

4 freshenings (all Nigerians) 
3 sets of triplets, 1 set of twins
11 kids
7 doelings, 4 bucklings
Ariel was the smallest at 1.9#
Jericho was the biggest at 5.0#


----------



## Mini Horses

I love those cute twins!   Caramel should reward your great care with her grateful acceptance of being milked!   Let's hope.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Mini Horses said:


> I love those cute twins!   Caramel should reward your great care with her grateful acceptance of being milked!   Let's hope.



No joke! She is fine in her pen but stomped on the stand yesterday morning. Hoping she cuts that out!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> Recap of the statistics for the year:
> 
> 4 freshenings (all Nigerians)
> 3 sets of triplets, 1 set of twins
> 11 kids
> 7 doelings, 4 bucklings
> Ariel was the smallest at 1.9#
> Jericho was the biggest at 5.0#


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How SWEET, congratulations on your beautiful  kids !


----------



## Latestarter

Just in case you weren't aware B&B... after you quote a post, you can type directly in that same (new) post you are creating by placing your cursor after the last typing in the window and adding your comments. You don't have to post the quote then answer in a follow up post. Here's an example:





Then you click to post your reply.


----------



## Mini Horses

Soooooo--WH   Have you tried telling Caramel to "stop it!" ?   I have a couple who fidget at first.  Out of habit, I used to say "whoa!"      Then I made myself change to "stop it".  You train waaaay larger animals than her, you know the drill      Maybe she just doesn't like the surface of the stand     Put some hay on it.  After all, the stand is more for OUR convenience than theirs.    Another I have used in past if a does is sharing milk with me & kids … I put the kid at her nose, she seems to think it's the one taking the milk, maybe.    I know I get great let down then.   I've even hung a kid over my leg nearest the doe, who smells it's butt while I nurse.  After a few times, they settle and I don't have to use the kid to bait the milk.  

GOTTA love 'em!!!


ETA --- I mean while I milk...& she THINKS kid nursing.


----------



## kdogg331

Hey, just joining this thread, read some of the beginning and saw the birth of the first kids, but need to catch up on all the rest but those first 3 were so adorable  and your human kids too


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new baby girls.  good save on the kids.  like you I really like the dun baby.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The smallest goat kids were in the house yesterday to see some young city kids. It was a great learning experience! 



 
I also got this pic of them in their heated barrel last night. 


 
They are growing fast! I’ll try to weigh them again tomorrow. 

They were one week on Sunday so I checked their heads since their sire is polled. Rapunzel seems to have a very smooth head. I’ll continue checking her. We ended up shaving Snow White’s head a bit to check out some teeny tiny bumps. I can’t decide if they are rounded or pointed because they are so small. They aren’t big enough to burn yet anyway so I’ll keep an eye on her. Just not sure if they are the giraffe horns or true horns...

Does anyone know if giraffe horns are allowed in the show ring?


----------



## misfitmorgan

The little spotted one is so sticking cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wehner Homestead said:


> Does anyone know if giraffe horns are allowed in the show ring?


If they are polled/poll nubs, it is fine. I have a doeling that has pretty large poll nubs. Another breeder here in NC had several does that had poll nubs that were probably over an inch tall. 

Those babies are adorable.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Goat Whisperer said:


> If they are polled/poll nubs, it is fine. I have a doeling that has pretty large poll nubs. Another breeder here in NC had several does that had poll nubs that were probably over an inch tall.
> 
> Those babies are adorable.



Our polled Sable Saanen buck had the nubs too, they were at least and inch tall.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Lots of updates! 

Caramel is still a butthead on the stand. She loves to stomp! DH is making plans for a milk stand that has a spot to tie her leg back on a back corner. Right now I have to hold one of her back legs the whole time. She doesn’t care what I say or do to discourage her or make her relax. 

Caramel’s girls are complete sweethearts though! We weighed them 10/21. (BW in parenthesis.) 
Snow White 6.6# (3.0)
Rapunzel 6.3# (2.8)
The plan is to weigh them again tonight. Snow White’s “horns” still aren’t big enough to disbud so I’m wondering if they might be poll nubs??? Will see if I can get pics.

Snow White getting cuddles on Friday. 


 
Babies on 10/19.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Update on older doe kids: Our April born babies: Ariel, Elly, Beauty, and Perdy got weaned on Saturday. They’ve handled it pretty well. We went ahead and put the two Nigerian doelings (Leah and Summer) we bought with them since their size is similar. 

Saturday night: 
L to R: Leah, Perdy, Ariel with Elly in the foreground and Beauty in the background.



Summer is on the right. She isn’t as tame so kind of an outcast. On the left from bottom to top is Elly, Ariel, Beauty. 


 

This morning: 
Ariel looks like she doesn’t belong! She’s the only one that isn’t mostly black! Lol

Bottom to top: Ariel, Beauty, Perdy, Elly, Summer, Leah.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Pic of Jasmine from earlier this month. She looks like she’s talking to me! She was our January Doeling.


----------



## Southern by choice

The red goat looks so "out of place". LOL  I love red and I love black... all other are just "others" 

They look great.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They are absolutely  gorgeous  !


----------



## Rammy

I want Ariel. She is too cute! 
Finally got caught up on this thread. All your babies look great!


----------



## MiniSilkys

They are all beautiful. Why is summer so outcast? She is cute. My doe's are finally done eaning their March doelings. The herd queens doeling was more stand-offish but is now getting better since I started leading her. She is getting so fat. She is two weeks older than the other doeling and is already beginning her heat cycles. She is only 2 inches shorter than her mama, so I will breed her soon.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@MiniSilkys Summer was bought so she wasn’t handled as much. Mine don’t act like dam raised kids and are almost pests. Leah was bought with Summer but Leah was a bottle baby so she was easily a pet.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sooo cute!  I miss goats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Took a few more pics tonight and weighed the youngest babies. Both weighed 8.5#!! 

I’m not sure if the goats are discriminating or if Ariel is the queen but it’s not the first time they’ve eaten this way!


----------



## Latestarter

Mine have set bucket groupings as well. I have to gauge how much I put in each feed bucket based on who will be eating from it.


----------



## Ridgetop

So particular it is laughable.  When we had our dairy herd, we had to milk in a set order starting with sparkle, the herd queen.  One day another doe got out and into the stanchion first.  Since she was there and ready, she was milked first.  For a week Sparkle sulked and spurned any advances we made to her.  Her Royalness was offended and made sure we knew it.  Being high hatted by a goat is a humbling thing!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Babies are growing! Snapped this one the other night.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think it was @OneFineAcre said at some point that there is no such thing as a kid that isn't cute.  They are growing fast.


----------



## Carla D

You have been very busy these last few months. That’s a big increase on your herd. You have beautiful goats. Your kids make me want more little babies. Mine had of been 5-6# when they were born. Yours are so petite, and cute, eye candy. Causing some serious baby fever in me.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Haven’t been on this thread to update. 

Jasmine is growing well and is due in March.
She will be one in Jan. I don’t have any updated pics of her. 

Ariel, Elly, Perdy, and Beauty, along with Summer and Leah are all growing well. No updated pics there either. Planning on breeding some for fall as they will all be one in April. 

Snow White and Rapunzel are sweethearts despite not getting the time from me that the others have. Rapunzel is in fact polled. We disbudded Snow White and she seems to have no sign of scurs. (Other doelings we did seem to be good too...just need to get better at bucklings.) We still have these two nursing their dam. They get pulled at night so Caramel can share her milk. 

Rapunzel



 

Snow White (best I could get...they want in my space lol)


----------



## RollingAcres

Cute!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

They are both cute but I really like Rapunzel's markings.  We have one ewe we brought in last summer that is similarly marked that we are hoping to replicate when she lambs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks! Everyone wants her. Those markings sell for lots. I may sell her eventually but not until I see what her udder looks like. That will be the deciding factor for me, not her markings. 

I’ve got to start selling based on production. Can’t keep some around that don’t like the milk stand or don’t improve udders (one buck is already on the line!)


----------



## MiniSilkys

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks! Everyone wants her. Those markings sell for lots. I may sell her eventually but not until I see what her udder looks like. That will be the deciding factor for me, not her markings.
> 
> I’ve got to start selling based on production. Can’t keep some around that don’t like the milk stand or don’t improve udders (one buck is already on the line!)


Your goats are really beautiful. As I have said many times, I don't have much color in my herd as they are pygmy. My Izzy(Isabelle) will be 1 Feb. 28th. She is due to kid March 6th but she is already quite big. I saw her bred twice on Oct. 8th. She has begun making a small udder. It hasn't grown much in two weeks, though. She never wanted to be touched. I could catch her by the collar and lead her around but she never wanted to be scratched or rubbed. This month that is all she wants. She will scream until I come out and scratch her. Which I do so that I can feel her udder and for any kicking. I can feel the baby kick on the right side which I know is not digestion.


----------

